# DirtHawkers first indoor aero/nft "stinkbud design" medical grow



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

I first built the clone and veg unit.

Then i picked up some clones.

Redgrape
AK47
Cheese
Tangerine kush


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

Then i built the flower room.
I moved the clones into the veg unit, and took some cuttings from them.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

I built the flower system and put the first batch in.

3 weeks later i moved the 2nd unit in.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

That brings us to todays pic.
The 3rd flower system will go in this weekend.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking good. Subscribed.

Those are 600Ws in flower right?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow DH, those girls are looking super! Keep up the great grow man.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks guys!! yea those are 600s, im picking up the 3rd one today,,and the 4th in a couple more weeks... the co2 will be after that.


----------



## dutchmastermike (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks really good, you must have your hands full with all those plants. How much did you spend on your op already?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

Up to now ive spent probably close to $2000 and im not done yet.


----------



## BigBud66 (Dec 9, 2008)

wow Dirthawker, Stinkbud is going to be a proud papa when he see's this. The plants look awesome. i can tell you were paying attention in his botany and grow design classes. Just wanted to check it out to see if the pupil could do it. keep it up grasshopper.lol I cant wait till i move after the first so i can get started as well. I will be following up with you as well. *rep for youy bro.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks bigbud... stink makes things real easy.

I do have a problem that i hope somebody could help me out with. My night temps in the room are way too low..55deg f. and this is during the day ( i run my lights at night). The day cycle is a bit low too, staying around 65-67f.

It changes with the current weather im having in my area.

cold outside,, i get whats described above.

hot outside i get the exact opposite.


Ive tried a few different things, like running the exhaust 24/7, then running the exhaust on a timer once an hour etc..the temps dont change much... beacuse the outside air is so cool,,or warm.

I was thinking of purchasing a propane catalyic heater, ya know the kind that screws right to the top of the propane tank. But is that safe?


----------



## Earl (Dec 9, 2008)

Got a chiller yet ?

Might pay of better than more light,
although,... I always like more light.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for chiming in EARL, chiller? sounds like a cooling device? i do plan on getting an AC unit when summer comes,,but for now i think i need to bring in some heat,, i am adding more light soon, so that will help out the day cycle but the night cycles are cold.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 9, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Wouldnt running a propane heater during the night cycle create light?


Looking nice as usual dirt!

Those temps are fine without C02. I mean fuck, just look at your plants! They are going off big time!

When you add more lights your temps will rise. 

You might want to look into using a propane C02 generator instead of running tanks. Propane is cheaper in the long run plus it's easier to get. More stealth also, no one thinks twice about a propane tank but why would you be hauling around C02 tanks?

Only drawback is heat. They have a vent hose so you can get rid of the heat but in your case you could use the heat to your advantage.

I'm stoked you started this journal. I was just going to ask you to post some more pics, no shit!

I'll keep checking back, keep up the good work bro!


----------



## untitled1 (Dec 9, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> You might want to look into using a propane C02 generator instead of running tanks. Propane is cheaper in the long run plus it's easier to get. More stealth also, no one thinks twice about a propane tank but why would you be hauling around C02 tanks?


Kegerator's use CO2, so you can use that as an excuse. I don't know how much CO2 is needed for growing (I use 5lbs. per year on my kegerator) but if you go through a lot you could buy from a different company each time. There's a bunch of places that fill tanks (gas companies, welding shops, fire extinguisher service companies, paintball fields)


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome pics hope mine turn out half as good
subscribed


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Dec 9, 2008)

Go go go Dirthawker! Things are looking great - I was thinking about starting a journal as well. Unfortunately some of the seeds I started which were my largest plants - over 2 feet before flowering - ended up showing that they were dudes when I put them into flower. I've had to eliminate 2 of my largest plants due to this 

This makes me a sad parent however some of my nice fem seeds are now in flower including Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough and Skywalker and my Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth. I also have some Delta 9 Labs Fruit of the Gods in the flowering unit. I'm pretty excited about some of the other strains I germinated a couple days ago including BCBD The Black, BCBC The Purps, Greenhouse Seeds Trainwreck, Big Budda Cheese, and Barney's Farm Red Diesel. 

I can't wait to see how this journal progresses!

DP


----------



## Scooter93105 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for sharing - keep up the good work.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 

I changed the flower reservoir last night, im glad i used a threaded connection between the sprayer pipes and the pump. 
I would recomend it if you havent already. After the pump sucked out most of the used water there was still a couple inches of water at the bottom, so i unscrewed it and dumped it and did a quick cleaning. It worked great. it may not matter but couldnt hurt.

I also duck taped the netpots to the fence post some were tilted..it seems to work also. So far i havent had to support any plants yet but i will as soon as they start putting on some weight. 
I just got my electric bill,,, holy crap!!! it went up 110% and i still have 2 lights to put in etc... well needless to say im not gonna be using my electric house heater any longer,, im chopping some wood baby!!!!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 10, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I just got my electric bill,,, holy crap!!! it went up 110% and i still have 2 lights to put in etc...


Yep, I know just what you mean - but not this year for me. My lights won't use $10 worth of electricity this month. These LED's are da sheet bro! You gotta getcha sommadeeze.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 10, 2008)

leds just might be the lights of the future potpimp.. im watching closely.

I ran across a greenhouse cd-6 co2 generator, used for $200.
Im debating on snatching it up,, but am a little ahead of myself as far as co2 goes. could i use a regular timer with it? and set it to come on the alotted time between the fan and exhaust on times? My plants are blowing up huge as it is,,,do i really need it? ohhhh so many decisions so little time.. 
thoughts?


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

You can buy a lot of bottled Co2 for $200
enough for many grows.

Generators can be dangerous 
and need plumbing(more money)
they add heat
and you need CO2 controllers.(more money)


----------



## potpimp (Dec 11, 2008)

DH I bought a CO2 controller (whole environment controller) yesterday for under $100! I got outbid on the regulator but those are sold every day. Check out getting one on ebay. Earl is right about the $200 buying a lot of CO2. Once you have your controller and regulator, it's cheap from there on - and very efficient.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.. Theres something about an open flame inside the room that just scares me...Im just gonna hold off on the whole co2 plan for now... at least until the first harvest is complete.

the buds are starting to form.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 11, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for the input guys.. Theres something about an open flame inside the room that just scares me...Im just gonna hold off on the whole co2 plan for now... at least until the first harvest is complete.


Wise choice.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 13, 2008)

It seems as though my perpetual 3 week harvest is turning into a 2 week harvest. I cant hold the bitches back any longer they want into the flowering room in 2 weeks. I may have to slow them down somehow.


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> It seems as though my perpetual 3 week harvest is turning into a 2 week harvest. I cant hold the bitches back any longer they want into the flowering room in 2 weeks. I may have to slow them down somehow.


 Oh what it must be like to have dirthawkers problems, lol


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> It seems as though my perpetual 3 week harvest is turning into a 2 week harvest. I cant hold the bitches back any longer they want into the flowering room in 2 weeks. I may have to slow them down somehow.


Congrats! My only thought is to bush them out more. Try some FIMMing?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey picasso..do you think if i set the lights to maybe 20/4 in my clone and veg unit it would hurt? that might slow them dowm a bit.


ohhh it just dawned on me that these veg plants were leftover from the last batch....oooops


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 14, 2008)

Subscribe me! Very nice thread - good work DH!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 14, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> leds just might be the lights of the future potpimp.. im watching closely.
> 
> I ran across a greenhouse cd-6 co2 generator, used for $200.
> Im debating on snatching it up,, but am a little ahead of myself as far as co2 goes. could i use a regular timer with it? and set it to come on the alotted time between the fan and exhaust on times? My plants are blowing up huge as it is,,,do i really need it? ohhhh so many decisions so little time..
> thoughts?


I'm wondering if you wouldn't just be better off with what you have. Your plants are growing like crazy! My harvest went from 12oz. to over 16oz. by adding CO2. You look to harvest an elbow as it is now. CO2 and two more 600s? You are looking at a couple of pounds every three weeks.

Which means you are basically going to make me a fucking lier. I going to have to change the name of my thread now all because of you.

Kidding aside bro, I am very proud of how well you are doing! Keep up the good work! I'm rooting for ya! Goooooooooooo Dirt!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks brother!!


----------



## dutchmastermike (Dec 16, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Up to now ive spent probably close to $2000 and im not done yet.


It will pay itself off in the first grow. #'s go for ~4500 in the northeast. The grow is looking really good.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks dutch,,,and you posted at 4:20..lol

heres my pic from today.... Im picking up a dehumidifier this afternoon beacuse when it rains here my humidity at night stays at 72-78%...Im also getting a backup power for the pumps just in case of a power failure.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG, that is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## GringoLoco (Dec 17, 2008)

potpimp said:


> OMG, that is beautiful!!!!!


Yes, that is a sight for sore eyes indeed! Keep up the great work dirt!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks all~!!!! I plugged in my new dehumidifier and am watching the level go down as i type 
WAS78% NOW JUST PASSING 69%

Relieved.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 18, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks all~!!!! I plugged in my new dehumidifier and am watching the level go down as i type
> WAS78% NOW JUST PASSING 69%
> 
> Relieved.


You're stoked! No worries now bro!

You should go down to wally's and pick yourself up some mylar emergency blankets. They are cheap as hell and work better than the expensive roll mylar you buy at the hydro shop.

You will see an huge improvement in light distribution.

I know everyone is think no way, all the wrinkles are bad. Wrong, every little wrinkle becomes another light source. The wrinkles diffuse the light and help spread the light better than a single light source (like a mirror).

Look inside your reflector at the German aluminium. Notice all the little rounded divots. Same concept.


----------



## andyman (Dec 19, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks bigbud... stink makes things real easy.
> 
> I do have a problem that i hope somebody could help me out with. My night temps in the room are way too low..55deg f. and this is during the day ( i run my lights at night). The day cycle is a bit low too, staying around 65-67f.
> 
> ...


Same prob here , dam winter
im adding fishtank heaters to my res just for winter
make sure you get the submersible kind and addjust them with a thermometer


----------



## andyman (Dec 19, 2008)

potpimp said:


> yep, i know just what you mean - but not this year for me. My lights won't use $10 worth of electricity this month. These led's are da sheet bro! You gotta getcha sommadeeze.


i just orderd mine and 2000w worth of cfl lights. Think it will work ok. Hows yours working. Heard not good for budding unless you allready have main light source.
Nice setup


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 19, 2008)

yea andyman..im not having any issues with cold water temps..mine was just the room temps and humidity during lights off...i bought a dehumidifier and took care of that.. now i just hope my night temps dont drop to dramaticly.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 20, 2008)

Heres some pics from today,, Im a little concerned about some of the dry and brittle leaves that have developed on the side of the first flower unit against the wall. still only running 3 lights at the moment, soon to have that 4th.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Heres some pics from today,, Im a little concerned about some of the dry and brittle leaves that have developed on the side of the first flower unit against the wall. still only running 3 lights at the moment, soon to have that 4th.


You can't be perfect when we have these size constraints. As long as it doesn't spread I won't worry about it.

What are your thoughts on using a SOG screen to support the plants instead of the inner rails? Something that would work?

And what are your thoughts on the ideal lighting set-up for flower? 4x600w?


----------



## DeweyKox (Dec 20, 2008)

Holy jungle of green! Nice job dude!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys.

picaso..what do you think is causing the dry brittle leaves? is it beacuse of the limited space against the wall and limited air movement? 
I am following stinks setup to a T. I think a sog screen would work excellent, and probably will eventually go with it at some point. Right now i just want to get this first 3 units done and hopefully done right.
So far the 600s are working great,, i still need that 4th light and im pretty sure its gonna be the best setup for this.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 20, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> picaso..what do you think is causing the dry brittle leaves? is it beacuse of the limited space against the wall and limited air movement?
> I am following stinks setup to a T. I think a sog screen would work excellent, and probably will eventually go with it at some point. Right now i just want to get this first 3 units done and hopefully done right.
> So far the 600s are working great,, i still need that 4th light and im pretty sure its gonna be the best setup for this.


Honestly, I don't know. The only time I've seen something like that in my grows is when my plants have gotten too close to the lights. 

Being as it is just that area and not a systemic problem, I think it must be something like the leaves are being rubbed against the wall all day with the fan or they are being totally blocked from the light by being up against the wall...something like that.


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 20, 2008)

They look like they got hot to me but I am still learning what have your high temps been? I think you will be alright. Every thing looks great in your room if I ever get my Stinkbud system done I think you inspired me to do a journal too 



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Heres some pics from today,, Im a little concerned about some of the dry and brittle leaves that have developed on the side of the first flower unit against the wall. still only running 3 lights at the moment, soon to have that 4th.


----------



## BudArmy (Dec 20, 2008)

Dirt I must say that this is one of the more impressive grows that I have ever seen, and seeing as how I am planning to use stinkbud's grow setup this just solidifies the setups credibility.......not that I ever doubted you Stinkbud. I hope that you can continue to keep us updated as to the harvest size of the beautiful babies.

Thanks for the share...... +REP and subscribed

P.S. I'm jealous


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't forget to change your nutes at least every 3 weeks. Two weeks is even better.

If I had the time and money I would change the nutes once a week. The plants love it!

I just changed mine this morning even though I haven't harvested yet.

You are keeping a log right? I use a calendar to keep track of everything. In fact I just bought the new High Times calendar for next year.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh yea i have a log on my computer, im due to change one of the reservoirs tomorrow. I love the dehumi, its been keeping my room perfect. man this one strain i have (redgrape) is so insane!
If you think ak47 is a fast grower,, this RG grows 2-3 times faster. The roots on them are already laying on the bottom of the cloner. The ak47s roots i started at the same time are only 3-4 inches.
Most of these clones are ready for veg but i need to hold them back for 2 more weeks so that i can put them into veg in the right timeframe so there will be a flower unit ready after the alloted time.

The dry leaves, i tried pulling a couple off but most are still attached very strongly,, others , mostly the very bottom pull of with ease. I just wondered if it was some sort of defiency or disease or something... im worrying like a new mother..LOL

HAVIN A BLAST!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 22, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Don't forget to change your nutes at least every 3 weeks. Two weeks is even better.
> 
> If I had the time and money I would change the nutes once a week. The plants love it!
> 
> ...


You are so right about that meister Stink. My plants were growing like weeds (grin) for the first two weeks, then slowed down the third and even slower the fourth weeks. I checked on the water and it was stinky, like rotten wood. So I changed it out Friday and this morning the plants have grown about 4" over the weekend. I determined then and there that I would change out my rez every two weeks. This system of yours is really getting some serious refining. Thanks to you and awesome fellow growers like DirtHawk, I finally have a system that I don't have to put an hour a day into. I wish I could smoke a bowl with you sometime!


----------



## BudArmy (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah I have found that keeping a fresh res every week would be astonishing, however I would be concerned about flushing all the good nutes still left. But I guess if I had that kind of money it really wouldn't matter anyhow. Keep it going this is turning out to be a great forum.


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 23, 2008)

looking real good dude i looked at all of stinks harvest a pound every 3 weeks. me and my brother are doing a SoG a true 1. but you really did a good job down to every thing you got it right and it all looks good dude rep+ to you


----------



## potpimp (Dec 24, 2008)

BudArmy said:


> But I guess if I had that kind of money it really wouldn't matter anyhow.


I know what you mean bro. Last year I spent over $600 on Advanced Nutes stuff for a RW grow. I'm sure it's the cats meow but I did a side by side soil grow and they were both about the same in size and yield. This year and for my current grow I bought a jug of Iconic Grow and a jug of Iconic Bloom. Both totalled about $50 with shipping and my plants are loving them! With such a measley cost I can afford to change out the nutes every week. BTW, a professional grower in Amsterdam advised me to get the Iconic.


----------



## BudArmy (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah once someone does a SOG of the hard stuff i.e 15-20% THC in my area, the income would be awesome. I mean for WW a person can pull $70 US down for 1/8th. So just imagine a pound every 3 weeks...yay. It's just that I' have to find a seed strain first. Because I don't know if I could trust any of the seed banks online. Seems to be kinda hazardous to the grow if you know what I mean.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 26, 2008)

Going on week 6. The room is a jungle.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 26, 2008)

Damn Dirt, I'd give $20 just to breath the aroma of that room.  Absolutely beautiful man.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 27, 2008)

And a voice came down from the heavens. And it said.
"The 4th 600 watter shall light the way"
Let it be written let it be done.


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 27, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> And a voice came down from the heavens. And it said.
> "The 4th 600 watter shall light the way"
> Let it be written let it be done.


Lol, nice.


----------



## andyman (Dec 27, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Going on week 6. The room is a jungle.


 wow you got some big girls there. lookin good
what kinda spacing are you doing between pots?
Im planning on running 8' long fence post and am thinking of 8" spacing center to center on the net pots. I just dont want them super crowded, but I dont want to waste space either. 9'x10' about room just for flowering.
thanks for your time


----------



## stofmonster (Dec 27, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Going on week 6. The room is a jungle.


This system is the bomb I am only 1week into my first set in the flowerroom but I actully get giggly when I walk in there my scraggly dirt plants are hiding there faces lol

Nice lookin Girls


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 28, 2008)

andyman said:


> wow you got some big girls there. lookin good
> what kinda spacing are you doing between pots?
> Im planning on running 8' long fence post and am thinking of 8" spacing center to center on the net pots. I just dont want them super crowded, but I dont want to waste space either. 9'x10' about room just for flowering.
> thanks for your time


my plant spacing is 7 inches on center or there abouts..(i just eyeballed it) 

I really like your contactor relay,, i just am lost on how to build it...If i went to an electrical shop and asked them to build one for me what should i say?


----------



## repvip (Dec 29, 2008)

You have done such an amazing job!!

I'm curious how much water and how often you are topping off your reservoirs? What stength of nutes are you using to top off with (full-res strength, 1/2 rez strength, 1/4 rez strength, just water--no nutes)?


----------



## andyman (Dec 28, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> my plant spacing is 7 inches on center or there abouts..(i just eyeballed it)
> 
> I really like your contactor relay,, i just am lost on how to build it...If i went to an electrical shop and asked them to build one for me what should i say?


I plan on making a cleaner/more visable set of plans for the relay, when my boss isnt at work so I can use the scanner again.

Since you have got this up and running is 7" good enough spacing? or are they crowded a little? Im thinking 8" or 10"spacing but if 7" works good enough than I will use it. Since Im doing long runs I figured I could give em more room. Just looking for feedback from peeps that made master stinkbuds plans so I can adapt them for my room.
thanks


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments all.

andy,, Thanks for taking the time to get those plans, it will be great to have the peace of mind. My setup is pretty crowded , but i couldnt go any further apart without sacrificing the number of holes...48 inch post divided by 7 gives me just about 7 inch spacing.....mine are very crowded beacuse i used 24/7 lighting in veg and they grew very big. If i could start over i would sacrifice a hole or two in each post and just grow bigger plants.

Revpip.. im constantly topping of the reservoirs,, those bitches drink alot of water,,on average i fill them every other day (like 4-5 gallons each)
The nutes stay pretty constant, i check the ppm after each refill and most of the time its right up around 2000,,, if it has dropped i just add some leftover nutes to bring it back up. Then i check the ph and most of the time i need to use ph down.

good luck to you all.


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 28, 2008)

beautiful! im tuned in for the harvest


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 29, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Going on week 6. The room is a jungle.


Remember when you were worried about the PVC pipe blocking the light?

I remember thinking how funny that was at the time. I think you get the joke now.

Your stoked with that 4th light bro! It's going to be way better than my 2-1K lights.

I can hardly wait to see your harvest. I just picked most of mine Saturday. I left the Elvy and Skunk to finish up a few more days.

One more thing. Two weeks is a long time in the flower system. Even though the plants may not look ready to start the flush they probably are.

As soon as you start your flush the pistols will start to turn within just a few days. You will also notice that the new growth stops and the buds will start to ripen.

It's kind of like a signal to the plants to wake the fuck up and finish. 

You're making me look good! Keep up the great work bro!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 29, 2008)

How many times am I going to have to tell you to put away your bong away after you use it!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 29, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> How many times am I going to have to tell you to put away your bong away after you use it!


 
LMAO!! THATS F,IN HILARIOUS!!


Its funny about the pvc pipe blocking light...how did you resist laughing at me..lol

anyhow heres a pic of a bunny who smoked a little to much redgrape. I told that bunny to stay outta the marijuana patch!!!


----------



## justinsbigbuds (Dec 29, 2008)

hey dirth how many watts you have going and what do you think grams is one of your setup going put out


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 31, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> anyhow heres a pic of a bunny who smoked a little to much redgrape. I told that bunny to stay outta the marijuana patch!!!


WTF that's the biggest hawk I've ever seen! Is that yours? 

That looks as big as the bald eagles we have around here!

Hide the cats and dogs! 

Gotta a problem with the neighbors barking poodle? Call Dirt...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 31, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> Gotta a problem with the neighbors barking poodle? Call Dirt...


 
more like gotta problem with rodents...
call the dirthawker...ill leave it to your imagination.

hey stink how did the garbage bag liner work out for ya?

also..my dehumi fills up so much im starting to think its sucking water from my waterfalls..lol what do you think?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 2, 2009)

Im getting close to flush time!!!


----------



## andyman (Jan 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im getting close to flush time!!!


wow
super nice, I cant wait till mine are going


----------



## potpimp (Jan 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im getting close to flush time!!!


I got "Welcome to the Jungle" stuck in my head while looking at your pix, LOL. SUPER JOB!!


----------



## jem (Jan 10, 2009)

i know i am getting to be a pain put do you guess a little on pvc lengths i can't find them what page sorry dude


----------



## jem (Jan 10, 2009)

i know i am a pain i want to build cloner veg unit and flower station i need 18 gal rubbermaids tughneck i just can't find dimentions on any of the designs i pretty much know the part list do you do about or is it exact measurments thanks i will post some more pics of my systems todat i never did aeroponics yet just top feed drip ebb and flo


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 11, 2009)

wow dude i love how you took his design and made it your own custom one and the plants look really good just thought i drop by and check you out bro good drowing


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by guys..

My flush was started and am in the process of installing a RO machine to clean up my 600ppm tap water. 

It wont be long now...the smell of my room is so awesome if i could i would live in there..lol


----------



## repvip (Jan 11, 2009)

These final weeks are killing me!

What's the good word on the dehumidifier? Does it pull water out of the reservoirs? What is your setpoint?

Just got mine installed last night--up early to check it out--60% setpoint with 3/4gal water after 8 hours and temp 84  Have to admit... that's way more water than I expected for 60% setpoint!

Good luck on the RO! 600 ppm is some nasy tapwater, hehe. It's around 300-400 here, usually smack dab in the middle.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 12, 2009)

My first thought was the dehumi was sucking water from the reservoirs beacuse they were filling every cycle, but it was the wet weather. the weather has changed now (very dry) like 34% humidity.. and my humi is set at 45%.. so for the time being the dehumi hasnt kicked on in a few days.. not a drop in the tank. 

Yea this nasty tapwater threw me a curve ball...LOL Of course i didnt cath it until it was flush time....!!!!!!! lord have mercy.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 12, 2009)

Well i havent bought an RO system yet,,but i did pick up 15 gallons of clean bottled water... the plants are flushing in 35ppm cleanass water now!!


----------



## potpimp (Jan 13, 2009)

Yippeeeee, won't be long now!


----------



## andyman (Jan 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Well i havent bought an RO system yet,,but i did pick up 15 gallons of clean bottled water... the plants are flushing in 35ppm cleanass water now!!


try ebay, thats were Im gone to get mine at. plus for like $24 you can get a tds meter that runs inline with it. Im gone to make it measure the res instead. you should be able to get a used one cheap (ro machine) or Im gone to make one using several filters. just so thats 270 ppm less that could be nutrients.
peace


----------



## jem (Jan 13, 2009)

You i figured i would just write you you are the one that always ansers all my questions on stinks forum anyway. First you said the 3' fence was to small go to the outside garden center. How long are they? I did not see them on the plans what size do i cut them? Also the ball valve question did you buy the threaded one or unthreaded one? I don't want to use the brass one i want the exact same sent up as you guys got. So what are they hose adapters but plastic? I had pics of what i bought but i deleated them they are on stinks forum if you can look on their you would help me a lot. i found a good place for the net pots neoprene collars ans sprayers but the timer? were did you get yours how much?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 14, 2009)

My fence posts are 4 ft long, but you can cut them any size you want, it depends on how much room you have to work with. I found mine at a local fencing company, they cost me about $70 bucks total for all 6 of my 4ft lengths. (do an internet search in your area for fencing companys and ask them if they have 4inch pvc fencing) As for the ball valve; it doesnt really matter, if you get threaded or not threaded, if you get threaded then you will have to have a threaded connection is all, brass works fine or plastic, it all gets the job done. if you use non threaded then you will have to use glue. not a big problem. 

here is a link to the pump http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-396-gph-submersible-water-pump-p-237.html


----------



## jem (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks man anyway iam am in the second week in flowering remeber i was freaking on stinks post wanting to know mal or femal well out of 6 plant i got lucky one male 5 females so i got 1 norther loght 2 blue mystics and two chocolopes the norther light is over 5 ft. i had to topo it yesturday because the light was burning it. I got plenty of room i am finishing a room now for next grow. it is like 40' by like 30' somthing like that huge grow i am going to continue with my ebb and flo and top feed just because i threw so much monry and time in them. but also am going to build stinks setup getting fence post tonight hope home depot has them i will go outside in garden center and look for the 4' ones. i guess that is what stink used. will keep you posted.


----------



## jem (Jan 15, 2009)

were do you get the timer?


----------



## jem (Jan 15, 2009)

69.00 bucks with free shipping what do you think?


----------



## robotninja (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome grow man, should be interesting to see the change with RO water vs crappy tap water.

I can smell your grow from here! jk.. hehe


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 15, 2009)

Funny thing, as soon as i started using clean bottled water in the reservoirs the smell in the room went from awesome, to insane awesome.. now its a more sweet smell.


jem,, i already answered that question in the link in my previous post.


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey how's your flush going? I've got a feeling you have a harvest coming up. I've got one coming up in about 10 days myself. I'm pretty excited and I'm thrilled to see how your babies turned out!

DP


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 18, 2009)

The flush is going great. I have about 6 days to go before the first harvest is complete.. The flowers are super frosted..i am a little dissapointed in this ak47 pheno.. it didnt quite bulk up like the others.. but oh well, im gonna get some blueberry and og kush clones and maybe a couple others to try soon.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 20, 2009)

Yank um and spank um time!!!!!! well in a few days.

Stinkbuds aeroponic system made me a rockstar on my first grow!!!!!! I could never thank him enough.

last pics before the chop.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 20, 2009)

let us know how they smoke! looks amazing man


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks bro... will do.


----------



## repvip (Jan 20, 2009)

I feel sorry for you! Do you have any help for all the trimming/manicuring?


----------



## potpimp (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL, I'm with repvip; you're gonna have sore fingers (not to mention _sticky!_). Congrats dirt; you should be very proud man; those are just beautiful.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 21, 2009)

I must say you've kicked some major growing butt! Great grow Dirt!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## jem (Jan 22, 2009)

hey dirt what do you use to get the close up pics of buds so you can tell if they are ready or not?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 22, 2009)

I use my digi cam set on macro.


----------



## jem (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey stink i want to take some clones from my batch i got now in flowering and put them in the your clone unit to start your setup. Can i take clones from plants that are flowering? I figuired i coulg with the florecents being on 20hrs they woulg veg again


----------



## jem (Jan 22, 2009)

good grow i am curie3s to knowq weight of final product. For the 14 plants


----------



## jem (Jan 22, 2009)

sorry to be a nag what kinf of flresents are you using clone and veg? I got the cheap ones at Lowes 8 buck and 6 bucks fot the two 48" cool white tubes like 12 13 buces each one not bad i got four of them. Great gro Respect


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 22, 2009)

I think you can take cuttings from plants in veg up to a week but you better check first. I use a 4 bulb t5 in my veg and clone closet.

actually my first harvest is only 8 plants.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 22, 2009)

I took a sample from each strain to see if i should start the chop.

this is exactly 9 weeks. And i took the buds from the low branches.
AK47






CHEESE






REDGRAPE






AND TANGERINE KUSH







OPINIONS???


----------



## repvip (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks great!! Especially for bottom nugs! 

Have you tried getting a good look at the trichomes to see how many are clear/cloudy?

I like mine a tad early.. to get more of the cerebral effect.. so I think they look great! 

However, I bet they could go longer if you were going strictly according to, say, 50% cloudy trichomes rule...

Seems like they can always go longer though, doesn't it


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 23, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I took a sample from each strain to see if i should start the chop.
> 
> this is exactly 9 weeks. And i took the buds from the low branches.


They could use another week. If you need some meds for yourself then dry a few of the buds to smoke and let the rest finish.

Some of the best advice I've ever read came from the master grower Soma. His advice is to wait until you think the plants are ready to harvest. Then give them another week.

I use this advice now when I harvest. In fact that's one of the main reasons we harvest at 9 weeks instead of the usual 8.

I've also cut plants down but leave enough of the lower branches to keep the plant alive. That way the roots won't die and kill the other plants.

You could do this for your AK. Just pull the majority of your other plants and leave the AK in for another few days to finish.

I'll be doing this on my next harvest because I want to see how long it will actually take for the AK to totally finish.

Even if it takes 12 fucking weeks I'm going to wait it out this time!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice rev and stink. 
I guess it is what it is right?
Another week isnt gonna hurt?
alot of the leaves are so yellow and dry and crunchy, and stiking straight up, they look so ready but then i want to harvest at the best time.

heres another pic,,,


----------



## potpimp (Jan 23, 2009)

Those leaves are sacrificing their all for the bud bro. You're gonna have some wonderful smoke in short order man. Great work!


----------



## jem (Jan 23, 2009)

To start off awesome harvest. I am three weeks in flowering drip syatem. Then i will start stinks design i got most off materials already. I can't wait i like the pics you took how did you get that clear picture you took on the buds?Mad respect first grow is better then most people that have been gtowing for quite some time. Green Thumb Peace


----------



## jem (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry dude i now see you did anser my question didi cam with macro. Awesome gro peace


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 23, 2009)

"Now hear this! "Im happy to report 
'I sampled some ak47 and am now in comatose"


----------



## robotninja (Jan 23, 2009)

hehehe, enjoy! You defiantly earned it, can't wait till I enjoy the fruits of my labor


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 23, 2009)

very nice! congrats bro


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Its time to sample the CHEESE! somebody call 911 if i dont post ever again.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, I sampled the cheese. Lets just say "Its THE CHEESE THE WHOLE CHEESE AND NOTHIN BUT THE CHEESE!" LOL 

WARNING!! DO NOT TAKE CHEESE WHILE OPERATING HEAVY EQUIPTMENT!


----------



## robotninja (Jan 23, 2009)

It's official, Dirthawker is trippin >


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I still have 2 more strains to test.

The fruit of the bounty!!


----------



## sparat1k (Jan 23, 2009)

give us a full report dirthawker.

Taste, smell, effect, ect.

Goodjob on the harvest!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Dude.. I cant file NO reports. I will try soon.
Right now i just need to sit here. whoa.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 23, 2009)

OK, time for the red grape.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess its the "No words Can Describe" symptom DirtHawker is experiencing!

Nothing like partaking of a crop you nurtured through all the way, eh dirt?


----------



## robotninja (Jan 23, 2009)

now imagine how good those buds will be when properly cured!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 24, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Dude.. I cant file NO reports. I will try soon.
> Right now i just need to sit here. whoa.



That's funny stuff. Good for you Dirthawker.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 24, 2009)

OK now that i am off that rollercoaster ride i can type.

I should of tried the ak 47 last, that shit kicked my ass!!!
Total head high, and i mean high like in the clouds. I was walking around aimlesly mumbling and drooling. 3 hours later i finally calmed down enough to try the cheese.

The cheese was a very calming high, it relaxed my mind and body. As soon as the cheese took effect, i popped a dvd in and watched the movie 'No country for old men" great movie!
I got the munchies bad...i love the cheese.

Later on in the night i tried the redgrape, but since i had already sampled the others i didnt really feel any new effect.

WOW you guys are so right, there is nothing like partaking in the fruits of what youve spent so much time nurturing.


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, Dirt!! I had just found the post with Stink's system a few days ago, and posted a sincere thanks to him. Then earlier today I found your grow journal. I have to say it was riveting-on the edge of my seat- reading! Better than an action flick! Near the end the suspense was killing me! It's NOT that I doubted Stink's word, but it sure did my heart good and made me feel the love to see another succeed with that system. You shared so emotionally it was like being there for your "children" being born! Absolutely fantastic job....I can't wait to get started. Unfortunately I have to wait until next payday to fund all the supplies, and I have never built anything to speak of, so this should be interesting!
I hope I can write with as much passion and realism for my grow as you did! Props!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks soccer mom,, This truly is such an amazing system!
This is my first indoor grow and 2nd grow ever. 
Stinkbuds system will bring happiness to so many people its impossible to count.

Well I started hacking away at the beast!! my hands are sticky and my back is sore. Dude!!! holly cow!!! there is a whole garden underneath that i couldnt see until now! like mass buds i didnt even know about. So for the time being i am just gonna cut the really ripe ones and let the secret garden catch up...

Im in heaven!


----------



## potpimp (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm tickled to death for you man. I've never heard it put like soccermom said "...like being there for your "children" being born!" but it's very true and I'm damn proud of you. I'll probably have to try the AK47 (seeing as how I'm moving to AK - ).


----------



## jem (Jan 24, 2009)

i am about to set my clone macine up finally got the timer i did not fell like waiting for shipping so got it at hydro store for 105 i know but at least i got it. art-Dne i hope i can set this up to run all the pumps because i can't afford another one of these right now. How did you set it up to all the systems cloner veg unit and flower units? I still have to get pumps i got a 296GPH pump that i am going to try to use in clone unit if it don't work i will buy the 396 they arew on'y 20 bucks. Getting fence posts today i herd Lowes got the 4 4 4. We will see. I almost got evertyhing great grow Props PEACE


----------



## potpimp (Jan 24, 2009)

Jem, plug a power strip into the top of the unit. Notice that the "on" cycle (top one) is in seconds and minutes, while the "off" cycle (bottom one) is in minutes and hours. Make sure you confuse the two. Next, I'm assuming you want the timer to work 24 hrs so put the little select switch in the middle for that. Plug the timer into an extension cord or power strip and you're ready to go. Just beware that the black knobs are easy to bump off your setting. You're only a few steps away from having a totally rocking system.


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 24, 2009)

jem I hate to throw you a curve ball, but you really shouldnt plug more than 2 pumps into that timer at a time, if you run more than that you run the risk of frying your timer, if that timer is rated for 15Amps. on Stinkbuds journal a guy named andyman posted how to build a relay, which is want you want to have plugged in between your timer and your power strip that way you can safely plug in more than 2 pumps to that timer. Now saying that i know some people are getting it done by using the strip off the timer but i tried that and had 2 timers fail on me and had to get them replaced, so this is just my 2cents on having a safe grow room.


----------



## jem (Jan 25, 2009)

i found the fence posts they are 4 4 72 they need to be 4 4 4for stinks design what is the easiest way to cut them? offgridgrower you confused me with relay? I don't know anything about that i thought i could use one timer for all of it?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 25, 2009)

JEM.. I have been using one timer for all my pumps with no problems thus far... at some point i do plan on building a relay just for insurance.

Just cut the posts with a hack saw or something like that, it really is easy.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 25, 2009)

The colors are amazing! I would have no problem pulling those plants, they're done.

You finally made it to your first harvest. The first one is a learning experience. Now that you know what's up it gets even easier.

Sometimes it seams almost too easy. 

If you think your plants grow fast now just wait until you add CO2. You should be able to outgrow me with the 4 600s.

It takes a while to develop a tolerance to the weed you will be growing. If your bud is as strong as mine it will put you down like a bad dog.

It will take another 5 weeks for you to really experience the full reward. One week to dry and another month to cure.

Wait until everyone tells you how good your buds taste. The taste will blow all your friends away. 

The bud will be good as soon as it is dry but curing really smooths it out. Buds that are harsh to smoke right away will usually mellow with age. Three months is best but I've never been able to wait that long.

Be sure and freeze your trimmings and leaf. Use the fresh trimmings to make bubble hash. It will end up pure goo that way.

Everyone has a buddy with iron lungs. Always talking shit about how good someone else's pot is. I love to load a huge hit with a nice big chunk of bubble on top. Shuts them up every time.

You can't post too many photos IMHO.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 26, 2009)

I started harvesting the top portion a couple days ago, ive filled 3 boxes up and i think im gonna have to make at least a couple more. The buds underneath are still not totally ready but im gonna chop the rest, done or not by the end of the week.

In the future i will be trying to get a better handle on the beasts. There is so much undergrowth when the plants get really big, i think if i would have trimmed and kept them a bit smaller it would have made for thicker top buds. Im starting the flush on my next flower system tonight.. 

The ganja factory is fireing on all cylinders now!!!!

first pic in box is ak47 2nd pic from top to bottom is redgrape, cheese, tangerine kush, and then ak, last pic is small ak47 test buds.


----------



## repvip (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice!!

Which strain is the one with the purple-ish nugs?


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome work man! I cant wait until I get my first harvest, still 6 weeks out! I have almost the same setup as you or will have, can't wait to have another ganja factory running at full tilt.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats the supposed AK47 in the box pic and the little nugs but I am having doubts if it really is ak 47... every picture ive seen of ak just does not look like what i have. Another reason i dont think it is real ak is, the buds were small clusters of leafy cabbage type stuff...its coated like it was dipped in suger and it sure is strong stuff...but i think my club acidently gave me something else..who knows.....my favorite is the cheese.
The cheese is a huge yielder.. i only had one cheese in there and it has mass buds.


----------



## untitled1 (Jan 26, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> .....my favorite is the cheese.
> The cheese is a huge yielder.. i only had one cheese in there and it has mass buds.


Congrats dirt on a job well done. Have you weighed your harvest yet?


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 26, 2009)

hey dirt i just harvested too! congrats man your shet looks so dank!! my ISS is ok, but im waiting for my WW to take its place!! when you get the time go peep out my album to see my bud porn.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks brothers.. i havent weighed yet. I still have over half left to harvest, then i will dry then weigh, and try not to mix everything together ....LOL


----------



## alsoranmike (Jan 29, 2009)

nice job dirt,

inspiring.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks alsoran.

First system is done. I chopped it all down today. 
I took it apart, cleaned it and now have the next batch in.

I cant say for sure, some of it is already curring, but it looks like i will end up with about 8-10 ounces... not bad for 8 plants.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2009)

Subscribing to another great StinkBud inspired thread.


----------



## andyman (Jan 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for the advice rev and stink.
> I guess it is what it is right?
> Another week isnt gonna hurt?
> alot of the leaves are so yellow and dry and crunchy, and stiking straight up, they look so ready but then i want to harvest at the best time.
> ...


VERY NICE
witch ones are the ones with the red tint on the fan leaves?
thanks keep up the good work. I cant wait till mine are at that point


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 30, 2009)

That was the tangerine kush.. very tasty.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 30, 2009)

Pulling more than an ounce per plant is pretty damned good for a first try, not to mention that was on yucky Tap Water. Are you going to be adding CO2? And how long did you veg them for?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks robot,, i vegged that first batch 4 weeks until i had my flower room done. they were on 1 light for 2 weeks then 2 lights for 2 weeks and so on. Im happy with the yield i got.


The next batch has 14 plants, and been on filtered water for the last 3 weeks... this batch is gonna be sick!! the buds are so much fatter ...i have to wonder if its beacuse i upped the nute dosage when i found the high tap ppms and used filtered water.... cant wait till co2 gets added and i get some new strains!!! The cheese will be staying most definaetly.

I will post some pics of the next batch tonight.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats on the harvest. It's an education watch you dial that grow in.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Picasso. 
This has been one hell of a ride!!

I made some adjustments in the flower room when i had room after the first harvest. I lowered the lights to about 12 inches above the tallest plant. I trimmed the shit out of all the lower branches and loosely tied all the plants off to the support frames.

here is a pic of the newest plants in flower and the oldest that i just started to flush... the buds on this one are alot bigger.


----------



## repvip (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice work with the trimming! Definitely saving yourself from extra work later! I did the exact same thing... doh! 

How did you do your flush? Fresh water for an hour, Clearex for a day, then fresh water changes every couple days for 2 weeks?

Just started my first yesterday


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 31, 2009)

Exactly,, but beacuse my tap water is so damm bad, after i ran it for an hour i left the clearex in for 48 hours. Then i used my heavy ass bottled water...i still need my RO machine.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 1, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Picasso.
> This has been one hell of a ride!!
> 
> I made some adjustments in the flower room when i had room after the first harvest. I lowered the lights to about 12 inches above the tallest plant. I trimmed the shit out of all the lower branches and loosely tied all the plants off to the support frames.
> ...


Holy shit bro! Those new plants are going to be huge! I didn't realize they had grown so much in veg.

Hope you have a tall ceiling. I can't wait to see the next batch turn. That Tangerine makes my mouth water!

I can just imagine how good it must taste.


----------



## jem (Feb 4, 2009)

i got a pocket microscope it has 60x to 100x but i cant see the budz even when focusing is that because 60x is to much i want to see tricomes to see when ready.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 5, 2009)

I just got one too, from radio shack...it works great, you have to kinda play with it until you figure it out.


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 5, 2009)

What I do is snip a leaf off and then lay it on my desk on some white paper and good lighting so I can properly focus on it with the microscope. Look to the edge of the leaf and you'll get a great look at the trichomes.


----------



## LionsRoor (Feb 5, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Picasso.
> This has been one hell of a ride!!
> 
> I made some adjustments in the flower room when i had room after the first harvest. I lowered the lights to about 12 inches above the tallest plant. I trimmed the shit out of all the lower branches and loosely tied all the plants off to the support frames.
> ...


Yeah - I like your adjustments... again, great job, Dirt. Many thanks for sharing. You are really rolling the Stink train now! All aboard!


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Dirt...I have enjoyed your adventure! Couple questions for you...do I understand correctly that your first batch did NOT have CO2 added? Also, are the added nutes the only change you made to account for your bigger buds the second time around? And sorry for asking this question again....but have you weighed it yet? Just curious...following your thread, as well as Stink's. It's awesome to see that success can be had when you follow a system!! Good times!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Lion and soccermom,

To answer your questions.. I still do not have co2 yet. I think the buds developed bigger on this second one beacuse i started using filtered water with a lower tds..my first harvest that came in officially at just over 9 ounces (8 plants) was run all the way to the flush before i realized that my tap water was around 600 ppm...so beacuse it was so high, when adding the nutes,600 of the reading was dirty tap water. so now!!! from here on out its all just organic goodness and pure filtered fresh water.


----------



## robotninja (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn, 9 Ounces from your first grow! That should be enough to reimburse the initial setup cost, or most of it. Screw getting a 401k, invest in the Stinkbud system 

And yea, I bet your plants are loving the extra 600 ppm worth of nutes. That's prolly why the buds are so much bigger, but hey at least you proved that technically you "can" grow dank weed on hard water. Just not as dank as it could be.

You going with a Co2 tank next or co2 generator?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks robot..im probably gonna go with a tank. 

Dude!! everybody loves my bud!
That organic taste is the bomb.
everytime i open the jars to burp, the whole house just explodes with dankass aroma! 

I have a small problem that maybe the readers of my journal can help with. 
I lost my clone unit menu, I always write a diagram of what plant is what on a piece of paper and pin it up on the wall. well come to find it fell on the floor and stuck to my shoe and i found it in the yard in the rain..lol
cant read it now. so now i have 24 clones and dont know which is which.. i wanted to start pumping the Cheese and the Redgrape beacuse they were so dank and yielded the best. the only way i can tell them apart is about 2-3 weeks in flower. 
any ideas?


----------



## SoccerMomZoey (Feb 6, 2009)

That's a bummer. I'm kinda blond, so it sounds like something that would totally happen to me! So I guess my idea may sound kinda blond too, but it's worth a try. You took some great photos throughout your last grow, with the plants in every stage. I know when they are that young it's difficult to tell them apart. But there are subtle differences that you may be able to match up with those pictures. It's worth a try anyway. You could make it a game and post pics of where you are at now, and see if all your "fans" can guess. Winner gets an ounce!!!


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think the Gringo's advice is best, use plant markers you can put into the netpot, that way nothing can happen! Otherwise I would say its just a guessing game, just have to try and remember where you had stuff and what they looked like as babies!


----------



## repvip (Feb 6, 2009)

Build another clone unit and clone them!

No matter what you will have to wait till flower to 100% identify them ladies.. might as well run extra clones so you can kill off the ones you don't want, and have extra of the ones you do.

Maybe you have an extra lid you could drill out twice as many holes for this time?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 6, 2009)

What a dilemma..LOL I guess what i can do is just label the next cuttings from each plant and wait to see what it turns out to be..then i will know whats what on the next batch after that.

Thanks for the tips...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 7, 2009)

almost done with the flush on my 2nd harvest.

My first 3 flower systems are only about 10 days apart,, 
I need to get a handle on the timeline so that i can get back on the 3 week harvests... they grow so fast in veg its hard. the way it is right now after the first 3 are done..im gonna have to wait about 6 weeks for the next tsunami of buds ready to finish....does that make sense?


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> almost done with the flush on my 2nd harvest.
> 
> My first 3 flower systems are only about 10 days apart,,
> I need to get a handle on the timeline so that i can get back on the 3 week harvests... they grow so fast in veg its hard. the way it is right now after the first 3 are done..im gonna have to wait about 6 weeks for the next tsunami of buds ready to finish....does that make sense?


Looking amazing Dirt! It's funny, I think we are on almost the same schedule, I am also flushing my 2nd SB system, although if you remember, I had some issues which almost killed my ladies, so I'm harvesting no where near the amount you will, though I'm gearing up for the next batch which will be reaching to meet your awesome results!
kiss-ass


----------



## offgridgrower (Feb 8, 2009)

yep, im having the same issues with my timeline although the reason for my timeline lagging is my aero cloner crapping out and stopping the clone production, but for the next batch i have to wait 4 wks from the last harvest, and the one after that is like a week, then the one after that is like 3wks, then a week, then back on regular schedule I hope!, your buds looks freaking awesome bro!

have you thought about reducing your veg nutes to help combat the over growth?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 8, 2009)

Smokin a bowl for the stinkbuddies!!!

Yea its a tough call on getting back on the 3 week schedule.
Im gonna have a flower system ready tomorow,,the only way to get back on the 3 week schedule is to just wait and not fill the system for like 10 days even though the veg plants are 8 inches and perfect height. Seems like such a waste of time to not fill it up and move it into flower....


----------



## torrey420 (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you thought about adding a fourth system? Thats kinda what I am thinking about doing also adds another 5 harvests a year. I was going to do 4 lights, 1 for each system and some nice Mylar work. I'm just adding my 2nd ballast this week and the 3rd light, I'll add the 4th light after the first harvest.


----------



## repvip (Feb 11, 2009)

Did your collective give you any hints on curing or drying/curing? Did they give a timeframe of how long it usually takes, like a month?

I am also 2 weeks out on some and having the same issue--just waiting to cure!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea, they told me to hang dry it for at least an extra week then start the jars for curing. They showed me some bud that had been cured for 2 months and it looked almost white with crystals.


----------



## jem (Feb 14, 2009)

I need some help dirt i am almost ready for harvest on my drip system i got the raidio shake microscope 60x 100x i can see clearly i am seeing the stems with the circle on top i guess those are tricomes what should they be cloudy or clear the circle part and the stem part or what. Mine are some cloudy and clear Also the white pistols are all still white they have to be 50percent red amber color right. I am six weeks into flowering i guess i will hold off another week before the flush. i am harvesting blue mystic northern lights and chcolope 8-9 weeks flower they say. I can't wait to throw stinks system in their i just built the andyman relay 50 bucks will probobly save your timer.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 16, 2009)

sounds like you got it going jem...you answered your own question..


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 16, 2009)

Well guys i picked up my new clones.
I went with 
dabney blueberry
og kush (sfvcut)
sour diesel
green crack
bubba kush pre 98
headband

My last monster batch was put into flower a couple weeks ago...from here on out my plants will be under 12in when they go in to flower, and i will see the difference.
Im still debating whether or not i should build the netting on the frames. If i do what heigth would be best? and should there be two nets one low and one high?

anyhow.. just an update.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 16, 2009)

im envious of that strain list

headband, sour diesel, 98 bubba...

drool


----------



## Picasso345 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice clone list. Be interesting to see your BB vs Dutch Passion's Blueberry.

I've never seen two nets. I think if you control the tops the bottom follows.


----------



## firecat (Feb 16, 2009)

How did your clones that you purchased handle the shock of losing their soil medium and being transplanted? This is something I'm worried about because they are expensive. Any clone baby casualties?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 16, 2009)

So far all the clones ive bought have been in row plugs not soil.

Ive had absolutely 100% success with every clone and cutting thus far,,havent lost a plant yet.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 16, 2009)

I built a netting for one of the flower units...

Lets hope this helps with the yield.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 16, 2009)

whatever ur doing... its workin for you. +rep.
.


----------



## lurkmaster (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure if you answered this or how far you are into your grow, but how dank does the cheese smell in flowering? I ordered some cheese x nyc diesel seeds and I want to know what to expect.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 18, 2009)

The cheese is awesome, actually my AK47 overpowers it (smellwise) the cheese smells like cheese.. especially when drying.


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 19, 2009)

you should update some pics of your grow! bring back the forest!


----------



## havefungodumb (Feb 20, 2009)

nice work.

you put in some work, very nice.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks again friends..


I was thinking of using these to cool my lights http://www.horticulturesource.com/duct-fan-6-in-line-250-cfm-w-power-cord-p4975/?osCsid=699fc539426b9f8c8556d4a23ed8eb79

will they be enough? one fan for 2 lights in a line bushing air from another room venting into the attic?


----------



## repvip (Feb 22, 2009)

Another option would be to use a centrifugal fan and split that to your lights. Use it in combo with a variable speen fan control to turn back the flow to 50% (this reduces noise IMMENSELY and, using a more powerful fan, you still get better flowthrough.) After all, these type of fans are maximized for this application (meaning they retain their CFM's to a greater degree in a sealed environment).
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/valueline-inch-745-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2261.html
This one fan would be enough for all of your lights.

I use this one to cool 2 1000w HPS.. I have to use a duct reducer(8"->6"). With the fan on Low (25-35%) the cooltubes are warm to the touch (but can be touched) and can't even hear the fan. Plus, I can still crank that bitch up to Full once summer comes 

With that being said.. Those duct fans would probably work fine. Guess it kind of depends on the length of ducting... their description recommends a blower for longer runs, which is what I was recommending hehe. Don't use an exhaust blower with ducting though--they aren't designed for that and will lose most of their performance.


----------



## repvip (Feb 22, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> I would run a single 440 CFM. Plumb the vent hose through all the lights in series.
> 
> Those fans are designed for when you have and extra long run of ducting. You can put one of the inline fans to help with the air flow.
> 
> They are actually designed to be used in conjunction with regular fans.


Stink's comment--sure you saw it--incidentally could be referring to the 6" blower which wouldn't require a duct reducer. I simply recommend the larger fan so you have more power to work with. No need to run at max capacity and noise. There is actually a great thread about it somewhere on RIU.


----------



## stofmonster (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey dirt, this fanyou list is one I am using on 1 - 1000w HPS and barely is enough once summer hits I am going to have to get a lot bigger one. not sure yet but I think money well spent to go way bigger than needed



DIRTHAWKER said:


> thanks again friends..
> 
> 
> I was thinking of using these to cool my lights http://www.horticulturesource.com/duct-fan-6-in-line-250-cfm-w-power-cord-p4975/?osCsid=699fc539426b9f8c8556d4a23ed8eb79
> ...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help...i agree a bigger fan would be money well spent , especially with the summer coming..

i made a couple rough drafts of the fan configuration...tell me which one would work best?

do they make 6inch splitters?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 23, 2009)

you might want to put another fan in there just in case


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 23, 2009)

i think the second one would work better ... and yes i have a 6 inch splitter from HD


----------



## dspec (Feb 23, 2009)

1st one bro. I build force induction systems in my free time. I would use the fan as a blower for cool air, instead of sucker for hot. You typically cant subject them to temps above 160* for very long with breaking something. I would mount the fan directly to the first hood so that it shortens the distance the air has to travel before that U turn...Your gonna lose alot of CFM right there, but I think you can get by.


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 23, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks guys for the help...i agree a bigger fan would be money well spent , especially with the summer coming..
> 
> i made a couple rough drafts of the fan configuration...tell me which one would work best?
> 
> do they make 6inch splitters?


I was thinking the first one exactly. You always want your fan blowing cool air not sucking hot.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 23, 2009)

Very interesting DSPEC,,, thanks for pointing that out, i was leaning towards the 2nd configuration but now have learned.

thanks stink,,,Im glad i love to build stuff..


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 23, 2009)

definitely use the first one. air, like water, will travel in the path of least resistance, so split systems are no good. you could possibly getting a 80%/20% if there were to be a crinkle in one of the ducts.

are you sure a 440 will cut it? i have no idea, that's why I ask.


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 23, 2009)

another idea i think i will incorporating is putting a temperature sensor right at the exaust of the fan. if it gets to hot in the summer time, say 160+, i'll start sucking inside air.


----------



## crzywhboy6669 (Feb 23, 2009)

another great tread. sold me on aeroponic. subscribe +rep


----------



## repvip (Feb 25, 2009)

Dirt...

What size co2 tank did you get? Any idea how long it will last?

What do you think of the carbon filter? How do you have it scheduled with the co2?

Lots of questions  

I just got the 6" carbon filter and it's made a world of difference. Smell is gone; temps way down--time to throw in some co2 tanks and throw out the co2 generator hehe. Someone I know ordered a 350w LED panel to test replacing a 1000w HPS for summer--will keep you posted


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Feb 25, 2009)

The carbon filter is hooked to my exhaust,, the exhaust turns off 5 minutes before c02 injection and turns back on 2 hours and 45 minutes later before the next c02 injection. It runs nonstop through the night. The dehumidifier is on 24/7.

I think the tank will last a couple weeks ( i got the 20lb tank)


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey man, I'm glad everything is working out for you, I'm very curious to see that sour diesel.. how do you plan to compensate for such a long flower time? I'm building my stink system as we speak and I'd love to grow some sour but I'm scared of the flowering times haha.

Keep us updated!


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 1, 2009)

yes, i've heard SD takes 10 weeks flowering? can you finish her at 9?


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 1, 2009)

oh, and my father in law just got some Cheese Wreck. we're doing an outdoor grow this summer.


----------



## repvip (Mar 4, 2009)

Dirt!

It's been a week at least--how is the CO2 affecting the grow??


----------



## andyman (Mar 4, 2009)

hey any one know were I can find a green glass light bulb?


----------



## SVINIAR (Mar 4, 2009)

andyman said:


> hey any one know were I can find a green glass light bulb?



Try a party store like 'Party City' or the one store in the mall.. 'Spencers' i think it is.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 4, 2009)

repvip said:


> Dirt!
> 
> It's been a week at least--how is the CO2 affecting the grow??


I can see a big difference in growth already...the buds are fattening up nice.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 4, 2009)

At the moment im taking a shitload of clones,,sour diesel, og kush and blueberry....i want to add a 4th flower system and put one strain in each of the next 3 units that become available...
that is each unit with nothing but one strain.....
i think i can do it but, there will be alot of fallen soldiers in the process. I will have to toss some plants after taking clones just to make it work. wish me luck.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 5, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks guys for the help...i agree a bigger fan would be money well spent , especially with the summer coming..
> 
> i made a couple rough drafts of the fan configuration...tell me which one would work best?
> 
> do they make 6inch splitters?


it might be a bit late to chime in on this issue... but you might consider putting the fan between the lights; two in front, two behind. I run 460cfm'ish fans (one per 2 lights) between a couple 1000w's. I've heard some say pushing air is better ... and other's say pulling air is better... so i decided to split the difference.  i'd be concerned about the heat (hot air going into the blower) but some nice chap said he had a guy on the phone that made these fans and it sounded very likely that the temps would be no where near hot enough to effect the fans performance or longevity.

sometime the soldiers have to take one for the team! but do try to keep ur moms alive till you know the clones are going to make it.
.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 5, 2009)

Well i went with the first draft above witha 430cfm fan, pushing ...so far its been perfect,,,although the weather outdoors seems to dictate the temps...last week my room was a constant 88..this week its colder and its about77....a speed controller might be my next purchase. AS for clones i am at 100% so far..

stinks system is the shit.


----------



## andyman (Mar 7, 2009)

the only reason the fans need to be pushing is. the heat blowing on them drys out the oil on both ends of the little utility motor. It just makes them fail more often. I sell the small 4" 6" 8" booster fans were I work and I see customers bring them back with burned up motors bearings cause they ran dry of oil. thats the only real reason I can see. nice lookin so far dirthawker. peace


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anybody else ever wonder if there co2 is being dispersed evenly? I have mine hooked to the back of an oscilating fan blowing over the tips of the garden, but i always wonder if the co2 is just getting blown over and away? 

also this netting i did seems to be working great..i will take a pic in a little while.


----------



## AeroKing (Mar 10, 2009)

andyman said:


> the only reason the fans need to be pushing is. the heat blowing on them drys out the oil on both ends of the little utility motor. It just makes them fail more often. I sell the small 4" 6" 8" booster fans were I work and I see customers bring them back with burned up motors bearings cause they ran dry of oil. thats the only real reason I can see. nice lookin so far dirthawker. peace


I've noticed that centrifugal inline fans online are rated at 170' f.
I've also been told that the thermodynamics of pulling the air vs. pushing is in favor of pulling (though I can't verify this).
I believe that most decent inline centrifugal fans designed for growing have sealed bearings, do they not?
I can see what your saying about cheap booster fans, but I don't think this logic applies for quality inline centrifugal fans.


----------



## repvip (Mar 10, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Does anybody else ever wonder if there co2 is being dispersed evenly? I have mine hooked to the back of an oscilating fan blowing over the tips of the garden, but i always wonder if the co2 is just getting blown over and away?
> 
> also this netting i did seems to be working great..i will take a pic in a little while.


Wait until you get a controler/CO2 ppm monitor--it is definitely being disbursed evenly. I've been playing with my new toys for a few days now and, even with minimal fans blowing, the CO2 has been equilibrating just as you would expect a gas would.

Post a pic of the netting bro! One more thing I need to copy from youhaha


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Dirt, I know you posted a schematic of your light square, would you mind giving me the dimensions? Finally adding lights 3 and 4 and trying to get the light pattern to be the best!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 10, 2009)

heres a pic of the netting,,i may have to raise it a little but it seems to be doing the job..i think it will help with the yield.

torrey i cant find that schematic...but here is a pic


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmm, me likey the netting, seems like you can definitely keep everything spaced out evenly!


----------



## repvip (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree it looks great!!

Is that reusable netting, or did you make it with twine?

EDIT: its definitely made from twine--nevermind


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 10, 2009)

No its just the store bought netting for 7 bucks.


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 10, 2009)

DH, let us know if you notice a difference with the netting.

A user on another forum thought he got more budsites from a screen.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 10, 2009)

Will do, but just by looking at it now i can already tell there is way more bud sites with the netting. I am putting in my next batch tonight, it has the net too.


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 10, 2009)

I got some noob net Q's.

Does harvesting technique change any? You just have to cut at the bottom and pull the plants through the top of the net?

You don't have to change the net correct, it stays put between grows right?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 10, 2009)

Exactly... just start hacking away until there is as Kobe bryant says 'nothing but net"


----------



## 420 4 fun (Mar 10, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Exactly... just start hacking away until there is as Kobe bryant says 'nothing but net"


 Hello, nice show bro,

I think I may have whizzed by it, but what was your final numbers on your 1st show?

Congrats on the cheese, it sure sounds delicious when baked haha


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 11, 2009)

yoda..thanks for the encouragement...my first harvest was only 8 plants and i got 9 ounces. since then the harvests have been bigger everytime..my next with co2 should yield a lb no problem.

Those of you using this system know that its best to have plants roughly the same size when they go into flower.. otherwise they get dwarfed and never amount to much..

I have my next batch ready to go into flower, but 2 out of the bunch are only about half the size...i was thinking of just putting those 2 into flower alone for maybe 2-3 days, so they can stretch a bit..all the while his classmates in veg can also be switched to 12 and 12 but remain in the veg closet.

what do ya think?


----------



## AeroKing (Mar 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I have my next batch ready to go into flower, but 2 out of the bunch are only about half the size...i was thinking of just putting those 2 into flower alone for maybe 2-3 days, so they can stretch a bit..all the while his classmates in veg can also be switched to 12 and 12 but remain in the veg closet.
> 
> what do ya think?


I don't know your current lighting situation, but for me, just the switch from a blue source(MH) to a red source(HPS) tends to stretch the plants without effecting the photoperiod. That way, they'll stay on the same harvest requirements and nute load requirements as the rest.

Might be worth a shot.


----------



## repvip (Mar 11, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Those of you using this system know that its best to have plants roughly the same size when they go into flower.. otherwise they get dwarfed and never amount to much..
> 
> I have my next batch ready to go into flower, but 2 out of the bunch are only about half the size...i was thinking of just putting those 2 into flower alone for maybe 2-3 days, so they can stretch a bit..all the while his classmates in veg can also be switched to 12 and 12 but remain in the veg closet.
> 
> what do ya think?


Sounds like a good plan to me. I've had a few not get enough light and end up being 8" tall and pathetic! Good for a CFL joke, haha.

I modifed the first unit with a screen today. Looks like it will work nice! Any more good ideas I can steal? hehe


----------



## 420 4 fun (Mar 12, 2009)

repvip said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me. I've had a few not get enough light and end up being 8" tall and pathetic! Good for a CFL joke, haha.
> 
> I modifed the first unit with a screen today. Looks like it will work nice! Any more good ideas I can steal? hehe


oooooooh, that looks sweet revip

Out of curiousity, what numbers are you getting per yield?


----------



## repvip (Mar 12, 2009)

420 4 fun said:


> oooooooh, that looks sweet revip
> 
> Out of curiousity, what numbers are you getting per yield?


Nowhere near as much as DirtHawker! 

Though maybe with the CO2... 

Speaking of which... my room gets entirely too hot/humid with the exhaust fan off while running CO2. 

Does your dehumidifier keep up? What about the smell? 

I'm finding the smell to get quite strong in as little as an hour without the exhaust fan (and carbon filter) running. Maybe I should wire the exhaust fan to run as slow as possible while running CO2 to cutback on loss but still improve smell. Or else get another carbon filter and simply recirculate air inside the room...

I really like the CO2 controller--it really is the way to go!


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 12, 2009)

repvip said:


> Nowhere near as much as DirtHawker!
> 
> Though maybe with the CO2...
> 
> ...


I wonder if the carbon filter wouldn't pull the CO2 out of the air in a closed system?

I had the same problem in my wardrobe and I solved it by just running the system on a shorter cycle -30 minutes of CO2 and then 30 minutes off and with the vent fans running. Maybe that is too wasteful for a bigger room like yours though.


----------



## repvip (Mar 12, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> I wonder if the carbon filter wouldn't pull the CO2 out of the air in a closed system?
> 
> I had the same problem in my wardrobe and I solved it by just running the system on a shorter cycle -30 minutes of CO2 and then 30 minutes off and with the vent fans running. Maybe that is too wasteful for a bigger room like yours though.


You mean the carbon filter would absorb CO2 from the air? If I were to get a second one to cover up smell and simply recirculate the air.... good point! Oh right... duh!

Was just reading up on carbon filters and found " A relative humidity of 60%, it has been observed, is the upper limit beyond which filtering performance drops sharply. The relative humidity should therefore not be allowed to exceed this limit." which was more bad news for me haha. 

I resorted to 1 hour off, 15 min on for the exhaust fan, with the CO2 controller still set at 1500 ppm but the smell was still pretty strong. Will have to think about it. I have a variable speed fan controller on the exhaust fan--the lowest setting works well, but it's an 8" fan so it still moves a lot of air.. if I could slow it down even more or use maybe a 4" fan and slowly vent with that, I could supply CO2 continuously with no smell, heat or humidity issues. Surely it's wasteful, but hopefully not too bad.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 12, 2009)

The outside weather really dictates my humidity level, even with my dehumidifier. If its humid outside my RH is up around 60+.
Lately i drain the DH after everycycle day or night.

Ever since i cooled my lights the temps in the room have not been a problem. My co2 is set to come on for 30 minutes every 3 hours, with the exhaust fan coming on for 15 minutes before each injection. The smell gets stronger all the way up until the next exhaust-co2 cycle. where im at smell isnt to big of an issue, i run the lights at night so it gets stinky all night. during the daytime when lights are off my exhaust is set to run until lights on.

seems to be working pretty well.

I really cant wait to pick up a greenhouse controller....hey rep i like your screen .. is that wire?


----------



## repvip (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah it's just poultry wire... you can get it at any hardware store by the fence supplies. It was the biggest netting I could find--couldn't find any plastic/rope and didn't want to make one. This should be reusable as well. It's kind of a pain to cut up, but the right tool always helps haha

I think humidity gets out of control for me because of so many plants breathing in such a small area. Humidity goes up and the dehumidifier runs nonstop, which steadily increases temperature. Well, it steadies out at 90F and 60%+ humidity. I really hope to ditch HPS altogether soon.


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've also read that scrubbers are not only ineffective in high humidity, but that high humidity is the #1 killer of a carbon filter's usable lifespan too.

When you know, post up how the new schedule works.



repvip said:


> You mean the carbon filter would absorb CO2 from the air? If I were to get a second one to cover up smell and simply recirculate the air.... good point! Oh right... duh!
> 
> Was just reading up on carbon filters and found " A relative humidity of 60%, it has been observed, is the upper limit beyond which filtering performance drops sharply. The relative humidity should therefore not be allowed to exceed this limit." which was more bad news for me haha.
> 
> I resorted to 1 hour off, 15 min on for the exhaust fan, with the CO2 controller still set at 1500 ppm but the smell was still pretty strong. Will have to think about it. I have a variable speed fan controller on the exhaust fan--the lowest setting works well, but it's an 8" fan so it still moves a lot of air.. if I could slow it down even more or use maybe a 4" fan and slowly vent with that, I could supply CO2 continuously with no smell, heat or humidity issues. Surely it's wasteful, but hopefully not too bad.


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rep, I had heard you can run the scrubber inside the room and it wont affect the CO2 as long as its not exhausting. I plan on running an open scrubber when I add co2 and just exhausting my lights. Should clear up the stink issue!


repvip said:


> You mean the carbon filter would absorb CO2 from the air? If I were to get a second one to cover up smell and simply recirculate the air.... good point! Oh right... duh!
> 
> Was just reading up on carbon filters and found " A relative humidity of 60%, it has been observed, is the upper limit beyond which filtering performance drops sharply. The relative humidity should therefore not be allowed to exceed this limit." which was more bad news for me haha.
> 
> I resorted to 1 hour off, 15 min on for the exhaust fan, with the CO2 controller still set at 1500 ppm but the smell was still pretty strong. Will have to think about it. I have a variable speed fan controller on the exhaust fan--the lowest setting works well, but it's an 8" fan so it still moves a lot of air.. if I could slow it down even more or use maybe a 4" fan and slowly vent with that, I could supply CO2 continuously with no smell, heat or humidity issues. Surely it's wasteful, but hopefully not too bad.


----------



## repvip (Mar 12, 2009)

I finally settled on 1 hour off, 15 min on for the exhaust timer. The smell was fairly strong this morning. 

I like the idea of hardwiring the carbon filter+exhaust fan so that it is constantly supplied with a minimal amount of current to drive it at a very low speed (maybe 50 cfm or better yet 1/3-1/4 speed it would take to empty the room in one hour), during the day cycle when it would typically be off. When the exhaust fan is supplied power (nightime) it would then act like normal.

The CO2 controller can make up for the lost CO2 easy enough, which should hopefully be minimal. 

This would be a way to prevent any smells from leaking out, and hopefully help the other issues.

Anyway... just ideas at this point. Solve one problem and create two more!


----------



## repvip (Mar 12, 2009)

torrey420 said:


> Rep, I had heard you can run the scrubber inside the room and it wont affect the CO2 as long as its not exhausting. I plan on running an open scrubber when I add co2 and just exhausting my lights. Should clear up the stink issue!


Thanks torrey! 

I was reading up on this for awhile earlier and couldn't find any real specifics. At least, I found info which made me believe it would adsorb CO2, but nothing specific about the application of using a scrubber in a sealed system with CO2. There are carbon filters designed to catch CO2 though. However, my intuition tells me these regular carbon filters aren't going to affect CO2. I'm not sure why, I could be wrong... but I can for sure find out now that I have a ppm monitor. I love this thing. I will let you know!


----------



## torrey420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ha, it was one of the things I found out by paying for the "elite membership" The answer was tucked away in the advanced growing section there. I also dont see how a carbon scrubber would take out the CO2 unless it was specialized.

Which CO2 monitor did you end up with?


----------



## repvip (Mar 12, 2009)

Intelligent Growing Systems IGS-061

I sure could use an environment controller to coordinate all this shit!


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 13, 2009)

wassup dirthawker, i was wonderin wat website u got ur lights off? im going to do wat u are wit ur system. 4 600's with co2, dehumidifier and a.c. for the flowering room. if u could guide me thru it a lil id appreciate it very much. Thanks peace!


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm curious to what fan you ended up with to cool the 4x600w's.

Have you tried measuring the temp of the exhaust to see how hot it gets?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 14, 2009)

Glad to help..

I bought all my lights and equiptment from my local hydro store.
600 watt 18x18 aircooled hoods.

my light cooling fan is only 435cfm..i felt the air before i plugged it into the roof vent and its hot! my room temps have been perfect. 
it varys depending on the outside weather but stays in the mid to low 80s.


----------



## Saladsmokin (Mar 15, 2009)

4sure.I jus got a new 600 watt 6"inch aircooled hood. I also have one i had frm my last grow. then im gona get 2 more then im set wit the lights. I also bot a 740 cfm vent fan, shud this be good enough to cool all 4 600's? 


DIRTHAWKER said:


> Glad to help..
> 
> I bought all my lights and equiptment from my local hydro store.
> 600 watt 18x18 aircooled hoods.
> ...


----------



## add1ct1on (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Dirt, where did you get your netting?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 16, 2009)

I got my netting at the hydro store.

Am i trippin? my 20lb tank is still not empty and its been 3 weeks.... or am i missing something? the little ball still floats when it turns on....i just assumed that when the ball no longer floats is when its empty? 

somebody tell me?????


----------



## repvip (Mar 17, 2009)

Not sure man! Will be interesting to see how adding a controller will affect usage.

I've been using CO2 for a week now, with the exhaust fan going at minimum speed, so it has been running pretty much constantly at 3CFH trying to maintain 1500ppm but only reaching about 1300. So far I haven't seen the pressure gauge move down from 900 (or whatev unit) yet! At this rate it will last me 2 weeks easy. 

I thought it was because my grow room is small...


----------



## repvip (Mar 19, 2009)

ahahah! I'm totally out--must have jynxed myself. I think the pressure gauge was stuck.

8 days later and time for a refill. Will have to seal my room better. Money well spent. I can tell a huge difference in growth. No more tip burn or nutrient issues.. these plants are dark green and really taking up the nutes.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 20, 2009)

I must be calculating wrong or something...my co2 tank has been set at 1.7cfh 30 minutes on every 3 hours...its been a month and its still not empty?


----------



## repvip (Mar 20, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I must be calculating wrong or something...my co2 tank has been set at 1.7cfh 30 minutes on every 3 hours...its been a month and its still not empty?


Hey which CO2 calculator are you using?

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/co2_calculator.asp

This one? I'm not sure if it works right... if you put settings in and calculate your on time and how long a bottle will last... then change the PPM and recalculate you get the same bottle last time regardless of the on time. 

You have a lot of plants.... maybe they are using up the CO2 faster than you think? Maybe they deplete it within 2 hours and starve for 45 minutes? Just a guess.....


----------



## LionsRoor (Mar 23, 2009)

repvip said:


> I finally settled on 1 hour off, 15 min on for the exhaust timer. The smell was fairly strong this morning.
> 
> I like the idea of hardwiring the carbon filter+exhaust fan so that it is constantly supplied with a minimal amount of current to drive it at a very low speed (maybe 50 cfm or better yet 1/3-1/4 speed it would take to empty the room in one hour), during the day cycle when it would typically be off. When the exhaust fan is supplied power (nightime) it would then act like normal.
> 
> ...


Yo - rep - you can hardwire one - or go to your hardware store and pick up a router-controller... I laughed while looking through the 2009 Hydrofarm catalog and saw they are selling it as this:

http://www.agrosun.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8589

I got this exact same model at the hardware store for $25. I use it on a 6" vortex - and crank it way down and run it often. The air to carbon filter ratio is better this way too - though it takes longer to exhaust humidity and stale air. I use the Hydrogen CO2 generator - so a little extra CO2 generation is not to costly... (plus my old house still gets great CO2 from the pilot light in the heater!)

Like all of you - I am constantly striving to maintain "the environment" for the kids! Great discussion... 

On the venting/cooling note - have any of you guys running sealed and vented reflectors tried the water cooler from HydroInovations? This looks so trick! Basically - you hook up this water-cooled radiator to one end of your hood duct and a vortex to other end.... If the water is cool enough, not only will you remove 100% of the heat generated by the light, but you can actually add cooling to the room! They look so cool - I want to try one - but don't have the right situation for one right now... my local store sold the dozen units they got in instantly. I wonder if they really work?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 2, 2009)

I tied all the tops down on my first batch of sour diesel. And the other lower tops reached the lights the next day..lol there is only 2-3 sour ds in the back on this batch..... tall sons a bitches!!!!

my 2nd batch of sour diesel is 14 plants at about 8 inches and ready to go into the flower room. Beacuse these sour D are sooo tall i was thinking of pinching the tops before i move them in tonight? what would you do? i dont know if they need time to recover from being pinched before moving to flower?


----------



## robotninja (Apr 2, 2009)

yikes...

Topping/Pinching will stress a plant, hopefully they won't turn Hermie on ya. But that's your only option right now, damn those are some tall plants. Don't think I'll ever grow Sour D, not after those pics.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 2, 2009)

HERMIE!! holy crap! i hope not i just piched the little bastards.


----------



## andyman (Apr 2, 2009)

just dont do it during flower. pinchin them and toppen them a little wont stress them to much. Ive never had it turn one hermie yet. but I dont do it a whole lot. exept the experimental freaks I do


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 2, 2009)

andyman said:


> just dont do it during flower. pinchin them and toppen them a little wont stress them to much. Ive never had it turn one hermie yet. but I dont do it a whole lot. exept the experimental freaks I do


 
I piched a minute ago...they are due to go into the flower room tonight..... do you think they will be fine going in tonight?


----------



## robotninja (Apr 2, 2009)

I'v seen ppl pinch em 2 weeks into flower without any problems, not suggesting you do that, but I wouldn't worry too much. Your girls should remain girls.


----------



## jgreenbeast (Apr 8, 2009)

6 days no update? dirt wher r u? lol 
Great job by the way!


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 13, 2009)

your fellow stinkbuddies demand some bud porn! hook a brotha up!


Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got back from vacation... I was a little worried about the plants being left unattended for 6 days but came home to find everything perfect!! two more days and one of the reservoirs in the flower room would of been sucking air. it was down at about 4 inches, the newest flower unit was above half and the oldest with the dehumidifier tube running to it was still full. so lesson learned 7-8 days without topping the res is about the limit with my setup.

I couldnt be happier!!!!!!! 
pics to come tonight.


----------



## DoubleBubble (Apr 16, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Just got back from vacation... I was a little worried about the plants being left unattended for 6 days but came home to find everything perfect!! two more days and one of the reservoirs in the flower room would of been sucking air. it was down at about 4 inches, the newest flower unit was above half and the oldest with the dehumidifier tube running to it was still full. so lesson learned 7-8 days without topping the res is about the limit with my setup.
> 
> I couldnt be happier!!!!!!!
> pics to come tonight.


Glad to hear it all worked out for you Dirt. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 17, 2009)

Just started the flush on the far right unit.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 17, 2009)

those look great. swollen nugs? yes please!


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 17, 2009)

damnit that room looks like heaven! cant wait til my flower room is done and running. curious as to what strains your running. there are a few strains ive ran that have been nothing but a pain in the ass and wont be running again.. we need to start a thread for all the stinkbuddies to let each other know which strains do not adapt well and the found sweet spot as far as ppms go.. anyways nice job bro! 


Chef

EDIT: any luck with what we were discussing last week??


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 17, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> damnit that room looks like heaven! cant wait til my flower room is done and running. curious as to what strains your running. there are a few strains ive ran that have been nothing but a pain in the ass and wont be running again.. we need to start a thread for all the stinkbuddies to let each other know which strains do not adapt well and the found sweet spot as far as ppms go.. anyways nice job bro!
> 
> 
> Chef
> ...


Chef..dude that is such a great idea! 
A thread about different strains in the stink system!!!!!!!


This harvest is THE CHEESE!!!! I love the cheese.

my next is all my new strains clones that i bought several weeks ago,
blueberry, SFV kush, headband, green crack, pre 98 bubba, and sour diesel.

The one after that is all SFV KUSH
the one after that all blue!!

im havin fun ....im a happy farmer bro!

Edit...we shall see very soon.


----------



## repvip (Apr 17, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Just started the flush on the far right unit.


Just started the flush? Seriously?! Those look better than my typical harvest! You are still on a 9 week schedule?

Wow!! Those really do look great. I can't say it enough.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks ....Actually rep, ive been waiting until the end of week 8, then i do a 5-7 day sweet flush..the last harvest turned out so insane with that.. i am gonna do it again. Its cool to try different ways to see what happends... next time im gonna try what stink is doing and do the 24 hour clearex then sweet....


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 17, 2009)

nice list man.. just fyi green crack is a supposed >> 7 week << finisher.. im bout to throw my first unit in within the week hopefully.. ive got like 10 diff strains going in the same rack , so its gunna be "interesting" .. after this i will be eliminating a bunch of strains and prayin by the 3rd unit can have 1 strain running per unit. still trying to figure out how to do this and run more than 3 strains.. any ideas?


Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 17, 2009)

It gets tricky dont it??? what ive done,,and im still tryin to get things right... I built a big cloner with 28 holes... that way i can have alot of strains and then pick which ones i want to veg..

also im getting ready to build a veg unit with 28 holes so when i modify my flower iunits to 3 posts i can run 21 instead of 14. I figure i will have 2 units with 3 posts and just one with 14 and that should work pretty good.

make a bigger cloner is the only solution i have found to keep strains alive ...then you just pick which ones you wanna take to the olympics!!! LOL


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 17, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> It gets tricky dont it??? what ive done,,and im still tryin to get things right... I built a big cloner with 28 holes... that way i can have alot of strains and then pick which ones i want to veg..
> 
> also im getting ready to build a veg unit with 28 holes so when i modify my flower iunits to 3 posts i can run 21 instead of 14. I figure i will have 2 units with 3 posts and just one with 14 and that should work pretty good.
> 
> make a bigger cloner is the only solution i have found to keep strains alive ...then you just pick which ones you wanna take to the olympics!!! LOL


i was thinking of going bigger and still might in time, but remember the magic number is 99! so thats 4 units w 20 plants and 1 w 19 . dont get banged in the behind by the feds for being 1 plant or even 6 plants over. even though this is a completely legal medical grow, id hate for me or anyone else to get screwed for 6 more plants.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 17, 2009)

I hear ya chef... thats why i am only gonna do 2, 3 post units.
the numbers work out that way. 

i wanna see some pics of your progress.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 17, 2009)

not much to look at... had an incident w neem oil so veg is lookin kinda shitty.. but they are all healthy and going strong.. (besides the couple strains that have been a pain ) ive got clones that are already bigger than some strains i got in there.. been in veg about a month already.. just an fyi.. i wouldnt fuck w Kaia Kush , Gods Gift , or Abusive OG.. they are they biggest pain in the ass. right now i got veg'n Elvis, Green Crack, Kaia Kush, Abusive OG, Gods Gift, SFV Purple OG, and Daydream. and got Chem 91 , Master Kush, and Blueberry waiting to go in veg. then still have to narrow those down to atleast 4.. not gunna be an easy task.. especially since i know im gunna have to get rid of some strains that deserve to stay.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 18, 2009)

Lookin sweet chef! its cool how quick the plants recover in this system. Thanks for the heads up with the pain in the ass strains. So far i havent really run across a strain that was a pain, other then sour diesel..and only beacuse it grows so dam tall...I topped the shit out of the two i have flowering and they are still huge and look to be yielding nicely....i just hope they will finish in time or im gonna ax them out of the operation.

The dabney blue i got is gonna be sweet!! 
green crack finishes in 7 weeks? wow, i thought it was a sativa dominant and was gonna be a long finisher....thanks.


----------



## Delusional (Apr 18, 2009)

very nice seeing what I have to look forward too

subscribed


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 18, 2009)

green crack is sativa dominant.. but from what i read its done in 7 weeks.,. i sleep about 5-10hrs a week most of the time so i spend all night reading up on my babies.. we shall see, hopefully ill have the flower room done today.. seems like this fucker never ends. 




Chef


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 18, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> not much to look at... had an incident w neem oil so veg is lookin kinda shitty.. but they are all healthy and going strong.. (besides the couple strains that have been a pain ) ive got clones that are already bigger than some strains i got in there.. been in veg about a month already.. just an fyi.. i wouldnt fuck w Kaia Kush , Gods Gift , or Abusive OG.. they are they biggest pain in the ass. right now i got veg'n Elvis, Green Crack, Kaia Kush, Abusive OG, Gods Gift, SFV Purple OG, and Daydream. and got Chem 91 , Master Kush, and Blueberry waiting to go in veg. then still have to narrow those down to atleast 4.. not gunna be an easy task.. especially since i know im gunna have to get rid of some strains that deserve to stay.


Clones are looking good. What do you have holding that light up on them? Looks nice.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Dirthawker how much did you harvest from the first 14 plants?


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Just got back from vacation... I was a little worried about the plants being left unattended for 6 days but came home to find everything perfect!! two more days and one of the reservoirs in the flower room would of been sucking air. it was down at about 4 inches, the newest flower unit was above half and the oldest with the dehumidifier tube running to it was still full. so lesson learned 7-8 days without topping the res is about the limit with my setup.
> 
> I couldnt be happier!!!!!!!
> pics to come tonight.


Nice work - having a room that stable is a true joy! I have been afraid to leave more than a day since I got the new room going!

I noticed in another thread you and Stink were talking AC - that has actually been my main noodle for leaving the room unattended for a week. I have been setting the AC at 75 to keep the room between 77 - 82, but just ordered a Power Expander to hook it up to my controller - hopefully that will allow me to take a vacation whilst maintaining production.

Your action is looking great, Dirt!


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Chef..dude that is such a great idea!
> A thread about different strains in the stink system!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - I second that (or third or fourth or it if I missed the second, etc!)


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> It gets tricky dont it??? what ive done,,and im still tryin to get things right... I built a big cloner with 28 holes... that way i can have alot of strains and then pick which ones i want to veg..
> 
> also im getting ready to build a veg unit with 28 holes so when i modify my flower iunits to 3 posts i can run 21 instead of 14. I figure i will have 2 units with 3 posts and just one with 14 and that should work pretty good.
> 
> make a bigger cloner is the only solution i have found to keep strains alive ...then you just pick which ones you wanna take to the olympics!!! LOL


If you have the light and the room - you can run more than one cloner simultaneously. I use the veger for cloning too - 3 of the same veg/cloner units... run em as ya need em... just be sure you mix the right strains - consult the Stink Method Strain Compatibility Guide to be sure! Where's it at CholoC?


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 19, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> Clones are looking good. What do you have holding that light up on them? Looks nice.



uhh i think theyre called yo-yo's? dunno those black things with a string in em...


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 19, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> just be sure you mix the right strains - consult the Stink Method Strain Compatibility Guide to be sure! Where's it at Cholo?


ill put it up tonight.. was thinking of a name but u just gave it to me


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 19, 2009)

well its up.. lets get to it

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/185435-stinkbud-method-strain-compatability-guide.html#post2394539

to quite sure how to put it as a sig in the bottom... anyone?


Chef


----------



## Shrike (Apr 20, 2009)

Go to "My Rollitup" and go down the left column under "Your Control Panel" to "Settings and Options". The second option is "Edit Signature". Hope that helps...



thecholochef said:


> well its up.. lets get to it
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/185435-stinkbud-method-strain-compatability-guide.html#post2394539
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 20, 2009)

Do any of you guys use some sort of proxy server or anonymous browser software for added security? 

and if you do which one is best.....


Not being paranoid, just want to be safe as can be.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 21, 2009)

Heres an obsevation that might trip some people out.

I took cuttings 3 weeks ago and put them in the cloner with clean 0ppm RO water and clonex. Only a few of them have roots.

I took cuttings of the same strains a little over a week ago and put them in a unit with 600+ tapwater and no clonex...guess which ones are doing better?

the tapwater and no clonex ones are kickin ass and have tap roots already.


----------



## sparat1k (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## damiandamian (Apr 25, 2009)

Dirthawker, Love the set up and just started building own of my own following stinkbuds directions exactly. My question is how do you time out your flush if diffrent strains take diffrent amounts of times to harvest? If one takes 9 weeks and one takes 11 weeks dosnt that mess the 3 week perpetual cycle up?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 26, 2009)

damiandamian said:


> Dirthawker, Love the set up and just started building own of my own following stinkbuds directions exactly. My question is how do you time out your flush if diffrent strains take diffrent amounts of times to harvest? If one takes 9 weeks and one takes 11 weeks dosnt that mess the 3 week perpetual cycle up?


Its best to run strains that will finish in time . The first few runs for me i had ak47, it was never quite done at 9 weeks or even 10 so i got rid of that strain. Now ive narrowed my strains down to just 2 out of the 4 that i started with ( cheese and redgrape) they both finish up perfect in 9 weeks.

I started again with 6 new strains to find 2-3 more out of them that i want to keep.. 

the first run with new strains is the time to find out which ones are keepers.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 26, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Its best to run strains that will finish in time . The first few runs for me i had ak47, it was never quite done at 9 weeks or even 10 so i got rid of that strain. Now ive narrowed my strains down to just 2 out of the 4 that i started with ( cheese and redgrape) they both finish up perfect in 9 weeks.
> 
> I started again with 6 new strains to find 2-3 more out of them that i want to keep..
> 
> the first run with new strains is the time to find out which ones are keepers.


that redgrape sounds interesting.. know the genetics of it? 

Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 27, 2009)

I really dont know anything about redgrape other then it roots super fast, has red fibers, great yielder and is very tasty!


----------



## alsoranmike (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Dirt, did you find a proxy yet? I like hidemyass.com. If that one is blocked for whatever reason there is a bunch of others linked there on the site.


----------



## repvip (Apr 27, 2009)

Dirt!!

Since your observations on clones in RO versus tap water, how do you feel about the RO water being used in the flower systems? Has it improved anything, or do you think tap water would be just as well?

Have you installed your A/C yet? Any tips? kiss-ass

I'm guessing we could even use it to cool to 80F or so with a completely sealed room and CO2.. with a dehumidifier of course.. but all in all it should be fine eh?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 27, 2009)

I downloaded a free proxy the other day but it made my computer slow down to a nerveracking crawl..so i stoped using it until i find a better one.

Rep, im hooking up my new sentinel controller tonight, my ac unit is installed and ready to plug into the controller, but with the mild temps were having at the moment i may just plug the exhaust in instead..in any case i need to experiment a little to see how its all gonna work.

Ro water observation was interesting wasnt it, I think the clones did better with my high ppm tap water beacuse of the nutrients in the tap versus the clean ro water,,, in flower and veg i suspect Ro water with the added nutes will work way better.. 
Its hard to compare beacuse of all the additions like co2 and light that ive been adding since the beggining when i was using tap water.


----------



## robotninja (Apr 28, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> ..., I think the clones did better with my high ppm tap water beacuse of the nutrients in the tap versus the clean ro water,,, in flower and veg i suspect Ro water with the added nutes will work way better..


I used tap water (600+ ppm) with clonex and I saw roots in 3-4 days! Could be the genetics of SSH, but doesn't get much faster than that. I will use tap water again for my next batch of clones as well, I think ur right. The added Calcium and Magnesium must play a part?

But strictly RO for Veg/Bloom, I like to add an additional 600+ ppm's worth of nutes.

Bummer about ur regulator, do you know the seed company that makes red-grape?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 30, 2009)

Robot..yea,, the redgrape was a clone i got from a club,, funny thing is nobody knows exactly what or where it came from.

My next batch is at the end of 7 weeks. These are all my new clones that i flowered. sour D, greencrack, sfv og kush, headband, blueberry, along with cheese and redgrape.

The greencrack and the og kush looks like its done now.
the sourD is not even gonna be close, even at 9 weeks.
The blueberry is packin on nicely but not frosty at all and i hope it finishes up in the last 2 weeks.

So i am planning my attack! should i start a flush for the one greencrack and 2 og kush plants in there that i think are near finished?

or shall i give them a week without flushing to benefit the other plants?

or maybe i should just harvest the top portions of the greencrack and ogkush without flushing?

The first run with new strains is always a learning process. Now i know to grow the og and the GC together beacuse they finish at about the same time.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thecholochef (Apr 30, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Robot..yea,, the redgrape was a clone i got from a club,, funny thing is nobody knows exactly what or where it came from.
> 
> My next batch is at the end of 7 weeks. These are all my new clones that i flowered. sour D, greencrack, sfv og kush, headband, blueberry, along with cheese and redgrape.
> 
> ...


i would do whatever is best for the majority of the plants.. im gunna have the same problem in this unit.. bunch of different strains, and i knew going in that the GC was gunna be done at about 7 weeks, but its all good.. i just look at this run to supply all my clones.. if i get any good smoke out of it then sweet, but im more interested in taking enough cuts to be able to run a full system of them.. needless to say, 1 cloner will not be enough to keep a full system of each strain.. but ive also read that u can flush and let them run about 2 weeks on the flush.. so u may be able to start the flush and run it for an extra week.. kinda tricky situation running all these strains in the same rack..


Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 1, 2009)

Another way i was thinking would probably work is to keep the fast finishing strains in veg for a predetermined amount of time then move them to there holes in flower. That way you can flush everything together and finish all at one time. Just have to keep the nutes a bit lower at first.


----------



## thecholochef (May 1, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Another way i was thinking would probably work is to keep the fast finishing strains in veg for a predetermined amount of time then move them to there holes in flower. That way you can flush everything together and finish all at one time. Just have to keep the nutes a bit lower at first.



good thinking! that just might work

Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 1, 2009)

Hey i just got a cutting of chemdog! anyone have any info on it?
how long? how does it grow? tall? short? sativa? indica?


----------



## alsoranmike (May 1, 2009)

I hate you Dirt, you seem to get all the tasties. nuff said.

Actually not, since I never shut up.

So here is my question:

Can anyone just walk into the dispensaries there (in Cali I am assuming you're located, or any state for that matter honoring medi-herb cards) and just grab up clones? Or must one be a card carrier for the most part?

Thanks,
Jealous Mike


----------



## thecholochef (May 1, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey i just got a cutting of chemdog! anyone have any info on it?
> how long? how does it grow? tall? short? sativa? indica?


sativa/tall/what cut of chemdog?? i got 91 chem going right now.. been looking for chem #4, the BEST weed ive smoked in my life. 10 week finisher bout i dont care i will grow it.



alsoranmike said:


> I hate you Dirt, you seem to get all the tasties. nuff said.
> 
> Actually not, since I never shut up.
> 
> ...


you must be a MMJ Patient to get into the store, and have your rec. with you.. after that yes u can just walk in and buy clones..


Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 1, 2009)

Yea, you need to be a medical card holder to get in the door.

another question anyone here of this stuff called bushmaster? Its some stuff you use on tall sativas to keep them short ?

yea chef,,i got the 91 chem.


----------



## thecholochef (May 1, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yea, you need to be a medical card holder to get in the door.
> 
> another question anyone here of this stuff called bushmaster? Its some stuff you use on tall sativas to keep them short ?
> 
> yea chef,,i got the 91 chem.


never heard of it dude.. how bout a link? i grabbed the 91 bcuz i havent been able to find any #4.. if it is anywhere near the #4 this shit will be straight fire. i think itll be 10 weeks finisher.. not sure tho.. but either way ive got to fulfill my med needs so if its 10 weeks so be it. 1 week extra every 4 racks or so wont hurt any.

Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 6, 2009)

Dabney blueberry.... whats the deal with this strain?

Ive read it is an 8 week finisher,, yet mine is at 8 weeks now and doesnt even look close? its very girthy but just not frosted yet and looks kinda dryish. hmm?


----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

8 weeks is a pipe dream ... almost always


----------



## StinkBud (May 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Another way i was thinking would probably work is to keep the fast finishing strains in veg for a predetermined amount of time then move them to there holes in flower. That way you can flush everything together and finish all at one time. Just have to keep the nutes a bit lower at first.


Dude that's a great idea! Leave the spaces all on one end so the old plants don't shade the new ones.

One strain per system would be the best. Don't you have 4 flower systems now? You could run 4 of the best strains and not have to deal with different finishing times.


----------



## LionsRoor (May 8, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey i just got a cutting of chemdog! anyone have any info on it?
> how long? how does it grow? tall? short? sativa? indica?


It has quite a bit of Sativa in it - Chemdog is what puts the D in Diesel - that unique taste that Diesel has is from the Chemdog... you can mistake it for SourD - and shares many of the same qualities - one of my favs if it's good. I'd grow a good pheno of it - but a lesser model may not be optimum in the Stink system... we will see!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 8, 2009)

robotninja said:


> I used tap water (600+ ppm) with clonex and I saw roots in 3-4 days! Could be the genetics of SSH, but doesn't get much faster than that. I will use tap water again for my next batch of clones as well, I think ur right. The added Calcium and Magnesium must play a part?
> 
> But strictly RO for Veg/Bloom, I like to add an additional 600+ ppm's worth of nutes.
> 
> Bummer about ur regulator, do you know the seed company that makes red-grape?


For my last batch I used RO - and then tap to about 150PPM. It worked well - but I think Arrowhead drinking water still works better. My tap is gnarly - about 600PPM like you - but lots of chlorine too... more than I am guessing you have. Super Silver Haze is known to be a quick rooter - but your results are still stellar!


----------



## LionsRoor (May 8, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Heres an obsevation that might trip some people out.
> 
> I took cuttings 3 weeks ago and put them in the cloner with clean 0ppm RO water and clonex. Only a few of them have roots.
> 
> ...


It does not surprise me at all! RO/purified water is known to not work well for cloning as it lacks essential elements. One of the big warnings in the EZ Cloner manual is DO NOT USE PURIFIED / RO WATER. Many people add CalMag or a low amount of a bloom fertilizer low in nitrogen to their RO water. I add tap water to my RO to 150 PPMs and it works well... I arrived at this number as Arrowhead drinking water is about 135 - 150 PPMs and it works great for cuts - IMHO. I rooted the OG in 8 days - all 21 with good roots in 3 weeks - never adjusting or checking PH after filling the res initially.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 9, 2009)

how many cuttings can you take from a seedling with the first month?


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 9, 2009)

hey if anyone has even one seed they can send me please message me at [email protected] i love in oshawa ontario canada, i have grown a few times and cant get seeds anywhere as i have no credit card PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME AND SEND ME EVEN ONE SEED PLEASE


----------



## LionsRoor (May 9, 2009)

bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> hey if anyone has even one seed they can send me please message me at [email protected] i love in oshawa ontario canada, i have grown a few times and cant get seeds anywhere as i have no credit card PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME AND SEND ME EVEN ONE SEED PLEASE


Somebody, help this guy out! I would love to help you grow your own medicine, Bra - but even sending 1 seed to you is a felony - as I am in the US. So sorry to hear that they have clamped you to that degree! Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 10, 2009)

Sorry weedman.. lion is right...good luck to ya.

Im gonna try that Lion tap mixed with ro water to 150ppm see hhow it goes.

3 days till the end of 9 weeks ...everything is ready, except of course the sour d. I havent started the flush yet,, im gonna wait as long as i can and then do a 3 day sweet flush and cut the tops of everything but SD, then hopefully harvest the SD a week later, but i doubt it will be done. I would just sacrifice the sd but there is so many buds i think i will get 4-5 oz from the 2 plants.


picture time!


----------



## repvip (May 10, 2009)

Love the outside room dirt that is one sweet setup!!

Window AC units, when mounted with a 5degree downward slant at the back, allows the water to drain out of the back of the unit. I had mine level at first, and it worked, but it works more efficiently when it can dump out the water it accumulates. I mounted mine with an extra rubbermaid container underneath to catch any water that comes out--it has only dripped once when it was raining and the outside humidity was 100%.

I should have gotten a bigger unit! 5200 BTU is weak sauce.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 11, 2009)

Funny you said that Rep... my AC was level and the water was puddling on the shelf. Instead of remounting my shelf i just stuck a board under it to angle it forward.. now there is one place it drips inside of the room and i have a little pale with a towel folded inside to catch the water..it only drips when its humid outside. 

I keep debating to myself about modifying one or two of the flower units to a three post system,,,but i just havent pulled the trigger yet...it will be really crowded if i do.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 11, 2009)

hey dirt, about the mod, may i make a suggestion? you can pick up a rubbermade 54 gallon, they are low to the ground and 42inchs wide, i fit 5 posts on it, one pump, and very efficient


----------



## thecholochef (May 11, 2009)

ive been researching modifying the system to try and run 2 trees each rack and pull out 1-2lbs a tree. hence pulling out 2-4 lbs every 3 weeks.. it will take a longer veg cycle of course.. but that res might just be what ive been looking for..


chef


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 11, 2009)

oh yea, for me its all about the rez, not only wide enough, but its approx. 14-16in tall, by far the shortest tote i can find, with these though, you will need to get good tape and cover the handle area, they has vents that runoff can get through


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 13, 2009)

Hey dirt on the first week of veg what PPM do you go up to?

And the 2nd Week?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 13, 2009)

I start them at 12-13, then second week up to 1500.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I start them at 12-13, then second week up to 1500.



ok thanks for the reply, btw did you do your 2nd harvest on anything yet? Im dieing to know the difference of RO water + co2... 

Also another question is how does the netting actually help with the yield.

Thanks hawk your elite nothing less


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 14, 2009)

Thanks hidden. Yea ive done several harvests in the last 4-5 months. And they have continued to get better and better.
The co2 and ro water have made a huge difference in the yield and quality. The buds look different after i started using co2, they swell up! As far as the netting goes, i cant really say its helped at this point, i still have a unit without netting and the yields are the same. My next harvest flushing now is gonna be 1 LB, or very close. so far i used to average about 12ozs, now with co2 ive been getting 15 no prob.. since then I learned how to trim and open up the canopy for better air circulation and light penetration and im pretty sure from now on my harvests will be 1lb+.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 15, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks hidden. Yea ive done several harvests in the last 4-5 months. And they have continued to get better and better.
> The co2 and ro water have made a huge difference in the yield and quality. The buds look different after i started using co2, they swell up! As far as the netting goes, i cant really say its helped at this point, i still have a unit without netting and the yields are the same. My next harvest flushing now is gonna be 1 LB, or very close. so far i used to average about 12ozs, now with co2 ive been getting 15 no prob.. since then I learned how to trim and open up the canopy for better air circulation and light penetration and im pretty sure from now on my harvests will be 1lb+.



awesome, im in my 2nd week of vegging they are space limited . This makes me want to do 10 plants per fence post instead of 14. Also have you tried Fimming / Super Cropping? I heard this helps with the yield too. But awesome, im hoping to get 2-3 oz per plant.

Any more tips on how to yield more would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 18, 2009)

I cant wait to get this sour diesel out (bottom pic)..its screwin up my rotation.

heres some updated pics


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I cant wait to get this sour diesel out (bottom pic)..its screwin up my rotation.
> 
> heres some updated pics



Your flower room looks great, show a pic of the co2 tank


----------



## LionsRoor (May 25, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Sorry weedman.. lion is right...good luck to ya.
> 
> Im gonna try that Lion tap mixed with ro water to 150ppm see hhow it goes.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Dirt... yeah, I have the exact same issue with my Headband as you do with the SD.... will see how it goes.

How is that SFV? It looks tasty in the pics! I am on day 54 with my OG... soon! I took my first serial cuts from my 3rd batch of OG in veg too - no more Moms! My OG moms are outdoors flowering now, and I just harvested my HB mom outdoors yesterday -- so cool to sneak an outdoor harvest in already!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys...I just harvested and the 2 sour diesel plants yielded 6.3 ozs alone!! wow! Im still gonna remove it from my garden as it gets too tall and takes too long. I have a rack full of og kush vegging right now and in a couple weeks they go into flower. the og is the dankest! after that i have a full rack of green crack just sprouting roots..and after that bubba kush!

I finally have a process that works to get one strain in a rack at a time.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 29, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks guys...I just harvested and the 2 sour diesel plants yielded 6.3 ozs alone!! wow! Im still gonna remove it from my garden as it gets too tall and takes too long. I have a rack full of og kush vegging right now and in a couple weeks they go into flower. the og is the dankest! after that i have a full rack of green crack just sprouting roots..and after that bubba kush!
> 
> I finally have a process that works to get one strain in a rack at a time.



6.3 of dried or wet?

AHH!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (May 29, 2009)

Dried... I couldnt believe how much bud i got from the 2 SD...if only they didnt get so tall and take so long!


----------



## jaxon1080 (May 31, 2009)

dirthawker I have posted on stinkbud and others to no avail I have built the system and my babies came in rockwool cubes i have removed as much of the medium as possible without root tear and i put them in the aero and in my timed sprays i am retaining a lot of water is this going to be an issue as my fan leaves have started to curl and it looks as if its over watered they never stop being moist at the bottom of the net pots because of the rockwool.


----------



## robotninja (May 31, 2009)

jaxon1080 said:


> dirthawker I have posted on stinkbud and others to no avail I have built the system and my babies came in rockwool cubes i have removed as much of the medium as possible without root tear and i put them in the aero and in my timed sprays i am retaining a lot of water is this going to be an issue as my fan leaves have started to curl and it looks as if its over watered they never stop being moist at the bottom of the net pots because of the rockwool.


I got my 5 SSH clones in rockwool as well. They will be fine, Just be sure u got a recycle timer, if they do get droopy, stretch the time out if it's adjustable. But I never had any problems with over-watering.

Matter of fact just got 6 new Black Berry Kush clones today and I kept the rockwool on. Just squished it into the pot's.

It's better to keep it on than to try and remove it and damage the roots at that early stage in development.


----------



## SVINIAR (Jun 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I finally have a process that works to get one strain in a rack at a time.



Please do tell.. because this is what I would like to also do..


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 2, 2009)

yo dirt got a question for ya.. how long did the green crack take u to finish? im going to hit week 6 on wednesday and a lot of pistils are already changing to orange... going to veg the next one a bit more and throw it in 2 weeks after the rest, so theyll finish around the same time.. theres no way in hell i can flush it with the rest still having ATLEAST 3 weeks to go.. thx in advance


Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 2, 2009)

jaxon1080 said:


> dirthawker I have posted on stinkbud and others to no avail I have built the system and my babies came in rockwool cubes i have removed as much of the medium as possible without root tear and i put them in the aero and in my timed sprays i am retaining a lot of water is this going to be an issue as my fan leaves have started to curl and it looks as if its over watered they never stop being moist at the bottom of the net pots because of the rockwool.


Like robot said.. all of my clones have come in rockwool cubes and everytime.. i squish them into net pots. 
They always turnout great. I am still 100% with every clone and plant ive used. never had a single plant or clone die on me yet.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 2, 2009)

SVINIAR said:


> Please do tell.. because this is what I would like to also do..


I have 2 cloners, one that holds all my strains and the other that holds the 14 cuttings that will go into the veg system.
My veg unit has 20 holes instead of the normal 14.
This way when i want to run a certain strain i just take the biggest 2-3 of that strain out of my strain holding cloner (take new cutting of them beforehand) and put them in with whatever is vegging at the time to get big enough to take alot of cuttings. When the time comes, i take 14 cuttings from the 3 and fill my cloner. And so on and so on.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 2, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> yo dirt got a question for ya.. how long did the green crack take u to finish? im going to hit week 6 on wednesday and a lot of pistils are already changing to orange... going to veg the next one a bit more and throw it in 2 weeks after the rest, so theyll finish around the same time.. theres no way in hell i can flush it with the rest still having ATLEAST 3 weeks to go.. thx in advance
> 
> 
> Chef


Yo chef..... so far all my green crack plants have been mixed in with my 9 weekers. My first 2 green crack plants (the original clones) looked done at the end of 7 weeks but the rest of the plants needed the full 9. So what i did was i let them go to the end of 8 then i cut them without a flush. They were perfect and still tasted great! The GC is definately a 7-8 weeker. But my current flower system has just one gc that im taking all the way to 9 just to see how it does.

I have a cloner filled with all GC and they will be filling a rack in a few weeks...i will probably harvest them at the end of 8 weeks.

hope that made sense.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jun 2, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks guys...I just harvested and the 2 sour diesel plants yielded 6.3 ozs alone!! wow! Im still gonna remove it from my garden as it gets too tall and takes too long. I have a rack full of og kush vegging right now and in a couple weeks they go into flower. the og is the dankest! after that i have a full rack of green crack just sprouting roots..and after that bubba kush!
> 
> I finally have a process that works to get one strain in a rack at a time.


6.3 of SourD - break! ...worth the wait - just grow it in its own rack? ...or are you over it for good? I just love the SD.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 2, 2009)

Im over it.... too many other good indica strains to mess around with such a long time consuming sativa. 

Ive narrowed things down to:
cheese
redgrape
green crack
sfv og kush

all of these finish within 9 weeks and all are heavy producers..except og, which i still need to do a full rack and run to see if its gonna make the final cut. it is next!


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 2, 2009)

ive heard the cheese is the bomb....I love the OG Kush.....You cant go wrong with that


----------



## robotninja (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey dirt, what RO system are you using?

Did you get seeds or clones of that SFV OG Kush?


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 2, 2009)

yea pretty much what i figured.. just a shame to cut it without the flush. i got a couple going in with this next rack, gunna veg em an extra 2 weeks then add em to the rack, this way i will be able to get a flush in with them. as far as the SFV OG, ive got a mother going in soil just about big enough to take about 20 cuts off it.. what has been the average yield with the og? i think lion has been runnin it too.. i think im going to run less plants.. ive yet to hit 14 plants in a rack, the veg units just can handle 14 . i keep ending up with a few really big plants , then a lot of little ones who didnt have a chance at the light.. the size the GC is right now, it can hold 2 comfortably. i figure if i run 6-8 plants this size i should get atleast a pound. not sure if it will work tho. we will see with this next rack , i dont see why the GC couldn't yield 3 oz's per.. it will also be my first subject with my tree design experiment.. hoping for 1lb a plant. we shall see.. thanks for the help


Chef



DIRTHAWKER said:


> Yo chef..... so far all my green crack plants have been mixed in with my 9 weekers. My first 2 green crack plants (the original clones) looked done at the end of 7 weeks but the rest of the plants needed the full 9. So what i did was i let them go to the end of 8 then i cut them without a flush. They were perfect and still tasted great! The GC is definately a 7-8 weeker. But my current flower system has just one gc that im taking all the way to 9 just to see how it does.
> 
> I have a cloner filled with all GC and they will be filling a rack in a few weeks...i will probably harvest them at the end of 8 weeks.
> 
> hope that made sense.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea so far ive only been running a couple og at a time and although they are very dank and the smoke is great,,they dont seem to yield very much. Small clusters of really dense buds from top to bottom but not big colas. 
I couldnt make up my mind what to do about these 9-10 pre 98 bubba kush plants ive had in one of my cloners. This bubba takes forever to root so i was perplexed, flower the og or the bubba!!?
i was gonna throw these bubba outside but changed my mind (security issues) They are about 10 inches tall and ive topped them. I have 14 beautiful og kush plants at about 8 inches tall in my veg unit ready to go into flower too, so i had a decision to make.
This morning i decided that the og would probably benefit with the extra veg time so i am gonna send the bubba into flower next.

also, ive been noticing bugs in my veg cab. little tiny red things and some little brown ones. any ideas?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 3, 2009)

thecholochef said:


> yea pretty much what i figured.. just a shame to cut it without the flush. i got a couple going in with this next rack, gunna veg em an extra 2 weeks then add em to the rack, this way i will be able to get a flush in with them. as far as the SFV OG, ive got a mother going in soil just about big enough to take about 20 cuts off it.. what has been the average yield with the og? i think lion has been runnin it too.. i think im going to run less plants.. ive yet to hit 14 plants in a rack, the veg units just can handle 14 . i keep ending up with a few really big plants , then a lot of little ones who didnt have a chance at the light.. the size the GC is right now, it can hold 2 comfortably. i figure if i run 6-8 plants this size i should get atleast a pound. not sure if it will work tho. we will see with this next rack , i dont see why the GC couldn't yield 3 oz's per.. it will also be my first subject with my tree design experiment.. hoping for 1lb a plant. we shall see.. thanks for the help
> 
> 
> Chef


It gets tricky trying to juggle the different strains and sizes dont it? ive done full racks and racks with 8-10, and i think its fair to say that overall the yields are pretty similar. It really comes down to the strains.


----------



## robotninja (Jun 3, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> also, ive been noticing bugs in my veg cab. little tiny red things and some little brown ones. any ideas?


That's no good, maybe ladybugs would be a good organic solution? They will eat all those little critters. But then ur left with tons of ladybugs...


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

robotninja said:


> That's no good, maybe ladybugs would be a good organic solution? They will eat all those little critters. But then ur left with tons of ladybugs...


You can vacum them up and chill them...I saw it on you tube


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah dirt what RO system you use? show on ebay please so i can buy.

Is it 0 ppm water and you can have unlimited?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 4, 2009)

heres the one i got...it seems to be working good so far...i built a reservoir with a dran, and i fill it during the night when needed.

http://cgi.ebay.com/REEF-AQUARIUM-75-TDS-REVERSE-OSMOSIS-RO-DI-WATER-FILTER_W0QQitemZ270401816825QQihZ017QQcategoryZ46308QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## robotninja (Jun 6, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> heres the one i got...it seems to be working good so far...i built a reservoir with a dran, and i fill it during the night when needed.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REEF-AQUARIUM-75-TDS-REVERSE-OSMOSIS-RO-DI-WATER-FILTER_W0QQitemZ270401816825QQihZ017QQcategoryZ46308QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


What's the ppm of your tap water? I don't think a 4 stage unit would work for me, I got 600+ ppm's out of tap


----------



## 420hydro (Jun 7, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> yeah dirt what RO system you use? show on ebay please so i can buy.
> 
> Is it 0 ppm water and you can have unlimited?


*Try this outfit - prices seem a little better..*.

http://www.purewaterclub.com/


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 8, 2009)

This yellowing is driving me crazy! I really dont think its a heat problem beacuse alot of the leaves that are dried up and crispy are low and away from the light. Temps in the canopy are never above 86.

Could it be over fertilizing? or under?
It starts in week 5-6 and continues to get worse until the flush. 

any thoughts and or recomendations will be appreciated.


----------



## jgreenbeast (Jun 16, 2009)

bumpin... 
still followin ur *Great* wrk


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Jgreen!! I just harvested and dried ... I got 15 ounces. One bubba kush plant yielded 6.8 ounces alone... Im looking forward to my newest batch that just went in...its all bubba kush...should be interesting.


----------



## robotninja (Jun 17, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Jgreen!! I just harvested and dried ... I got 15 ounces. One bubba kush plant yielded 6.8 ounces alone... Im looking forward to my newest batch that just went in...its all bubba kush...should be interesting.


In the words of Stewie Griffin, Say What!

Did you grow from seed? Or Clones? I would love to get some of those genetics!

Keep up the good work dirt


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks ninja.. the pre 98 bubba kush was a clone that i got for half price beacuse it was so tiny and looked like it was gonna die in a day..lol


----------



## eyeswideopen (Jun 19, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks ninja.. the pre 98 bubba kush was a clone that i got for half price beacuse it was so tiny and looked like it was gonna die in a day..lol


Thanks for the journal DH. I've been reading the stinkbud thread for two weeks and I'm only on page 177...its a serious project. Enjoyed following your grow as well, and learning from all you guys. I'm also a Cali 215 patient, and was wondering which club you got that bubba kush clone from? If you'd rather not mention it I understand too. Also, is that a nine week flower cycle? Thanks.


----------



## robotninja (Jun 19, 2009)

Feel free to pm me that info as well 

I'v never smoked bubba, but heard amazing things, alot of ppl's favorite strain and such.


----------



## thecholochef (Jun 20, 2009)

i would keep an eye on GAM in malibu and PO in van nuys, these places have dependable genetics, and the pre-98 is usually on the list.. 


just curious, how big was she when u put into flower??

also, im bout to flush, but not sure if i should yet.. trichomes are still clear and want them to be cloudy, should i start flush now, and they'll be cloudy at the end of it, or wait until they are cloudy then start the flush? 

Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 20, 2009)

Weedtracker is a good source for finding strains. Yea chief i have been doing the 5-7 day flush and i usually wait until they start to turn amber before i start the sweet flush.


----------



## jgreenbeast (Jun 21, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks Jgreen!! I just harvested and dried ... I got 15 ounces. One bubba kush plant yielded 6.8 ounces alone... Im looking forward to my newest batch that just went in...its all bubba kush...should be interesting.


sounds like a really good yielding strain
congrats


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 23, 2009)

Im at 5 weeks with one of my racks and the DAM!! yellowing has started again.

I know its not a heat problem beacuse the highest the temps in the room gets is 87.
I think it may be an over fert problem? 

Stink? or lion? or any of yall? In my journal and earlier pics ( before i started using RO water and c02) the plants stayed green all the way to the flush.

My thinking and i may be wrong but when using my 600ppm tap water i would bring the ppm to 2000ppm in the flower res. maybe bringing the ppm to 2000ppm with clean 0ppm water is too much????? and the leaves are getting an overload and cant hold that much nutes?

I am flushing with clean water for 24 hours in this rack and need some input on what to do with the nutes afterward?


----------



## robotninja (Jun 23, 2009)

The leaves are curling under which tells me nutrient burn...

Lower the ppm's for sure.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2009)

I thought plants always turned yellow as they neared the end of their lives. My babies pretty much always looked perfect until the last 10 days or so then they looked like hell. They are just putting all the everything into resin production.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jun 27, 2009)

Not an expert, but when I moved, my tap water is 20-22ppm (yeah, I know!),compared to 220 from before - I had to adjust the levels of PPM and bring them down from where I was before, starting it around 1400ppm and adding nutes every day or so if the still looked perky and green - most of my strains now work best in the 1800-2200ppm range, as before I was able to go as high as 2500-2700 before seeing burn.
It's all about tuning it in =)


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 3, 2009)

Im seriously thinking about running a batch with my tap water and adjust the ppm like i did before i started using RO water to see if the plants stay green. I think the yellowing is a combination of heat and nute burn. The buds look different lately since the yellowing..Kinda burnt and crunchy... they still taste great though. but i miss how they looked before..... I need to figure this out!


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (Jul 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im seriously thinking about running a batch with my tap water and adjust the ppm like i did before i started using RO water to see if the plants stay green. I think the yellowing is a combination of heat and nute burn. The buds look different lately since the yellowing..Kinda burnt and crunchy... they still taste great though. but i miss how they looked before..... I need to figure this out!



Hey im on week 43 days flowering and im getting the yellowing too... i have Nute burn and Heat problems. My ppm went up to 4k and my temp stays constant 84F with lights on.

Comparing our pictures im 99% sure you are having nute burn problems as well


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in. Yea it has to be nute burn, ever since i started using RO water i have been burning certain strains. I think once they get burnt there is not much you can do. Ive since readjusted the ppms and in the future with these certain strains i think i know what the limits are.


----------



## robotninja (Jul 7, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Thanks for chiming in. Yea it has to be nute burn, ever since i started using RO water i have been burning certain strains. I think once they get burnt there is not much you can do. Ive since readjusted the ppms and in the future with these certain strains i think i know what the limits are.


Yeah, I made the same mistake with my SSH once I started using RO water. Didn't realise that with my 650 ppm tap water, 1,500 ppm's in my res means only 850 of that is nutrient's, other 650 is all the crap in tap water.

I used RO water with ppm's of like 50 or less, and went up to 1,500 ppm's again. Big mistake! That like doubled the nutrients the plants were used to, they burned so bad I thought the crop was a loss.

Just ran straight RO water for like 3 days till they started making white pistils again, then went low, like 900 ppm's. Worked like a charm, but the burned parts never seem to recover, plant gets kinda dryed out too. Spray some water on the leaves after lights out, or up the humidity a bit.

I ultimatly think it effected my total yeild because the plant growth completly stopped for like a whole week when it burned. Never really seemed the same after that  

But still a great harvest! Good luck man


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Dirt,

Dope grow and thanks for contributing on this string and Stink's as well. I remember back on Stink's thread that you were having issues getting your cloner to stop leaking. I have the 18 gallon, roughneck. I've tried weatherstripping, plastic, you name it. What did you end up using to stop the leaks? If I put a decent amount of pressure on the top at the edge, it'll stop the leak... but that'd require all kinds of rigging. Any thoughts are appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,
juxt


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 10, 2009)

juxtapose said:


> Hey Dirt,
> 
> Dope grow and thanks for contributing on this string and Stink's as well. I remember back on Stink's thread that you were having issues getting your cloner to stop leaking. I have the 18 gallon, roughneck. I've tried weatherstripping, plastic, you name it. What did you end up using to stop the leaks? If I put a decent amount of pressure on the top at the edge, it'll stop the leak... but that'd require all kinds of rigging. Any thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> ...


My first veg unit and cloner had leaks from the beggining...I tried everything but couldnt stop it. Then i found out why...i had the rubbermaid containers, but i had the wrong style. I then found the right style rubbermaid at wallmart and also used some weather seal and havent had a problem since. Look at the first couple pages of the stinkbud thread. Stink has some pictures of the cloner and veg units...those are the ones you want. good luck.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jul 10, 2009)

hey Dirt, i always stop by your thread but never post, i always felt if a guy does a great job no need to comment, we have similar units and your shit is on point, my i make a comment about that discoloration? ok i know i cant help it, but to me that looks like a touch of nute burn with some PH flux, i know your on top of the PH and ppm reads, when i see those symptoms it usually is salt build up, you can check this by running plain water thru your system and catching some runoff from the tube, check the ppm of that. by 5 weeks into a grow you should have lots of salts on the insides of the grow channels and attatcthed to the roots, this can easily make us go nuts, if you ran water at say 0 ppm and runoff comes in at over 250ppm then you should flush, just imagine the 250ppm worth of salts ontop of your nutrient regiment, just my 2 cents but when i see issues like this its usually an issue involving the root zone, btw great grows bro


----------



## thinkhigh (Jul 13, 2009)

Subscribed... Great job Dirt.


----------



## thecholochef (Jul 13, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Well i went with the first draft above witha 430cfm fan, pushing ...so far its been perfect,,,although the weather outdoors seems to dictate the temps...last week my room was a constant 88..this week its colder and its about77....a speed controller might be my next purchase. AS for clones i am at 100% so far..
> 
> stinks system is the shit.



reconfiguring my fans for the lights.. any chance u can put up a pic how u got em hooked up? is the fan inside or outside the room?? 

Chef


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea my fan is mounted on the outside wall of the flower room. It pushes through all 4 lights in a horseshoe pattern then up into the ceiling. This time of year my ac unit is pretty much on constsntly. I cant wait till summers over, im gonna enlarge the room add 2 more flower units that will use only one res, all one strain, run 8 per rack and add a 1000metal halide on a light mover straight down the center. That way there wont be a shadow anywhere in the room. Only running 8 will still keep me within my plant limits and i will still be harvesting close to a lb per res.


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 15, 2009)

so my res ran dry and i didn't catch it till the tenth hour all my plants were droopy. and the water they received that day before it ran dry was concentrated so i got burned as well. i filled up the res with five gal of r/o ph'd water then mixed ten gallons nuted and all came back in a few hours except one. during the night i thought it would rest and cool of as the fans were out for a coincidence during the time and it reached a hundred deg. this morn the one plant is still droopy three hours lights on. will it survive should i flush and change res can it take a whole day or more to bounce back? and for another question my clones havent poped yet and there 7 days old


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 15, 2009)

anyone? the one plant also smells distinctively different maybe rot somehow before the issue it was so strong ten colas evenly growing should i just junk it or is there a way to pull it and put it in care alone are the roots strangled by the neighbor maybe?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 15, 2009)

I had a similar situtation once. I had a power out for 10 hours. Once the power was back on the plants all perked up within 24 hours. They still turned out great.
I would just refill the res, bring your ppm up to what you had it at, ph it and sit back and see what happends. more then likely things will turn out fine...maybe you might lose a plant or two..no big deal. I have some clones that take 3-5 weeks to root so patience is a virtue.


----------



## jaxon1080 (Jul 15, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> I had a similar situtation once. I had a power out for 10 hours. Once the power was back on the plants all perked up within 24 hours. They still turned out great.
> I would just refill the res, bring your ppm up to what you had it at, ph it and sit back and see what happens. more then likely things will turn out fine...maybe you might lose a plant or two..no big deal.


only one didn't bounce back i want to save it i lost a lot of under foliage due to this which is ok i needed the hair cut but i want to try to get this one back. have you tried anti wilt. and my roots are brown is this an issue


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jul 15, 2009)

If the one plant doesnt make it there is not much you can do, beacuse the rest seem fine. By the way your grow looks great! The roots turn brown from the liquid karma,, thats normal.


----------



## jgreenbeast (Aug 4, 2009)

(bump)
Gotta stay up 2 date w/ u and Stink. 
Keep it up man u r an inspiration 2 us all!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Jgreen.

Any one with info?

Im trying to find the most efficient way to run my lights. As of now my E bill is very expensive. $650 bucks a month, and thats only running 4 600 watt hps, an AC unit, fans timers etc, along with the rest of the house. ( the ac unit is alot this time of year)

My 4 switchable (120 or 240) 600 watt hps ballasts are set at 120 and plugged into common outlets (2 per outlet). Is this not ideal?

would buying one of these ,, i would rather just buy one instead of trying to build one.
http://www.growlights.net/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=669

and plugging into the dryer outlet, also switching the 120 volt plugs from the ballasts for 240volt plugs be more safe and efficient? would it draw less amps and save on the electricity costs?


----------



## jaxon1080 (Aug 5, 2009)

absolutely not there are many people to argue the fact but the truth is volts x amps= watts as for 120 x ? = 600w and then you will change the equation a little but 240x ?= 600w its the same draw no matter what. I would run a big chiller and 4 ice boxes and see if it is better it'll run ya about $1000.00 or a bit more but could save it in this summers bills at that rate.


----------



## jaxon1080 (Aug 5, 2009)

Or run two lights on movers with a pause on the oldest girls at the end. I've read they consume most of light photosynthesis in the first 6 hours of light. like 80 or 90%. that would cut your cooling and light and fan power costs by half. i bet you can run each light on different timers so the middle is on 12/12 and then the outers are on 16/8 that would cut Ac and light wattage and if the photosynthesis theory is true it would be like a slightly shaded outdoor grow. my 2 cents.. may not be worth much but a suggestion.


----------



## sparat1k (Aug 6, 2009)

how much was your ebill before? i did a calculation and it seems that an op like yours would use about $275-300 per month @ .14kwh.


----------



## robotninja (Aug 6, 2009)

Gotta remember the electric rates change when summer comes, so your high bill could be a reflection of raised rates, more of a reason to go solar


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Aug 6, 2009)

My electric co runs on a tier system with 4 levels.. the higher tiers you reach the cost dramaticly increases.. of course i am on the top tier so im screwed no matter what! I thought using the 600 would save my ass...but lifes a bitch aint it!!!

my E bill before was only $125 a month.

After summer it will go back down to around $500...oh well


----------



## robotninja (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Dirt, how often do you vent out your co2 and refill the room? I got a sealed room with a/c and air cooled hood so I don't have to vent from any heat issues, but I heard it's still good to vent at least every 3 hours to bring in fresh air. Your thoughts?

I'm using a recycle timer for my tank/reg, 5 minutes on, 60 minutes off. And then maybe turn off the a/c & co2 every 3 hours to vent out all the co2/stagnant air to bring in fresh air for like 15 minutes, then resume A/C & Co2 injection and kill the vent? Repeat every 3 hours during lights on...

*scratches head*


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont vent at all during lights on, my controller keeps the co2 at 1500 ppm and my AC keeps the room below 83. I have my dehumi set at 50%, and oscillating fans are on at all times, even 3 small ones on the floor blowing up. I used to have my vent fan come on for the whole lights off cycle, but i turned it off beacuse of the hotass weather were havin, was just sukin hot air in and my AC was over workin. Now i just leave it off until summers over.

From what i understand, the plants dont need fresh air they need c02, the only reason to vent is heat and to discharge humidity, in your case heat isnt a problem so if you are getting high humidity it can be solved with a dehumidifier. But if one doesnt have a dehumi, then its probably a good idea to vent every 3 hours. Unless of course you are drawing in humid air from outside.


----------



## robotninja (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. I guess fresh air isn't important when they got cool temps + co2.

How's the OG Kush doing man? Gotta know the final weight on those girls


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Aug 8, 2009)

OG kush is looking SWEET!!! Hey robot,,, seriously? how did the drought flush work?

I want to try it but just cant pull the trigger.


----------



## robotninja (Aug 18, 2009)

The drought flush worked perfectly. However, the taste/flavor didn't really come through when smoking a bowl/joint, but through a vaporizer... holy crap, just an explosion of flavor.

The vape really brings out the "sweet" for sure. Very tasty, no complaints.

I will be doing the same thing when I flush my BBK.


----------



## 46and2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice thread dirt,reps and subscribing was very informative,and I see it helping me down the line in the future.


Just a thought a maybe something to think about ,How much did your temp go up when you added the dehumidifier ?when you're running a air conditioner are you still running the dehumidifier?(lot of heat there )and do you really need it if your running the air conditioner it removes moisture also.I'm thinking of kind of the same setup but insulating all of the walls, ceiling and floor so it would be a little more stable year round .Am I way off base?just trying to think a little out of the box.


----------



## wtfh4xx (Sep 15, 2009)

How do you think your grows would be doing with jsut 2 of the 600's how you first started off?
Coudl you achieve the same output as your four 600's as with two of them on a light mover across the 3 stations?


----------



## securitron (Sep 23, 2009)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Im at 5 weeks with one of my racks and the DAM!! yellowing has started again.
> 
> I know its not a heat problem beacuse the highest the temps in the room gets is 87.
> I think it may be an over fert problem?
> ...


ppm meters only measure *total* ppm not just nutes. so if there is 100ppm of calcium and whatever when you add your nutes the amount of nutes is the final ppm subtracted from the base ppm reading. with your 600ppm tap water you were using 2000ppm - 600ppm = 1400 ppm of nutes. now ur using 2000ppm - 0ppm = 2000ppm nutes. try a middle ground like 1700ppm final.


----------



## nbroadhu (Apr 30, 2010)

If I were to cut this stink bud flowering design in half would I be able to fit it in a 4x4 grow tent or no chance in hell? When I say split in half I mean 2x600 w and 3 7 slot flowering posts... any ideas would be great.. I'm just worried that ill get busted if I had the power consumption of the full design


----------



## TBEAR (Dec 21, 2010)

Dirt you still on here?>


----------



## Alganj (Dec 24, 2010)

I love it. Im subscribed


----------



## HashAssassin (Dec 25, 2010)

nbroadhu said:


> If I were to cut this stink bud flowering design in half would I be able to fit it in a 4x4 grow tent or no chance in hell? When I say split in half I mean 2x600 w and 3 7 slot flowering posts... any ideas would be great.. I'm just worried that ill get busted if I had the power consumption of the full design


Here's what I've got. 2 Stinkbud Jr.'s joined at the hip. 12 sites total under a 600w.


----------



## Alganj (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what would be some things to consider if I wanted to use 1 reservoir tank for all 3 stations instead of using 1 rez for each station? Seems like it would be much easier to only change out 1 rez than all 3.


----------



## Alganj (Dec 28, 2010)

Never mind .... Stupid Question....3 stations, 3 reservoirs, 3 different level nutes for 3 different phase plants.. DUH


----------

